# 93 Fleetwood install..



## OUTHOPU

I got started on my boys Caddy this week. 

The goals:

1. Build a very solid daily system to pump the sounds while riding. 
2. Take up as little trunk space as possible. (Need space for hydraulic set up)
3. Make it a clean install worthy of popping the trunk for.
4. Put some JL system to shame while spending a fraction of the cash. :biggrin: 

The gear:

Kenwood head unit.
Infinity 6.5 components, 2 sets
12" Fi IB3 subs, trying to fit 4 but may end up with 3.
Sundown SAX-50.4
Sundown SAZ-2000D
Lots of 1/0 cable
Undecided yet on electrical system.
more to come...

Here is the ride.










Started doing the front doors.



















I stripped the carpet off and used the press board as a template for my MDF



















Flush mounted the tweeters in the arm rest as high and far foreward as possible










Doing a test fit. I need to try to find some carpet to cover the MDF. I think I'm going to paint the grilles for the speakers also. The silver clashes with the interior.



















Got the other door done and moved on to the subs. The subs are designed for infinite baffle use so no box needed. I do however have to seal and brace the rear deck and seat back really well.

I made the new rear deck piece to start with, and sorted out where the subs will sit.










Then I made a trim piece to flush the subs into.










I made a circle jig for my router. This thing is a life saver. First time ever that I've cut speaker openings correctly the first time. It also cost almost nothing to make which is a plus.




























Test fit the trim piece. I still need to router the edges and do a little sanding to get the shape I want.










Figured I'd get a couple pics of the sub.


----------



## 63 Pimpala

comming along nice homei


----------



## BIG DIRTY

YOU GONNA MOLD THOSE SPEAKERS IN AT THE BOTTOM OF THE DOOR PANEL?


----------



## jonjay206

Nice work, I'm gettin out my note book!! :biggrin:


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

i only used 1 componet set in the doors. for some reason with this body car 6x9's on the back deck overpower the front doors. i molded the tweeter in the factory location. looks pretty good.

if i decide to keep my fleet i have to figure a way to fit 2 18" loaded Fi BL's with all kinds of other shit.

let me know how the IB subs sound. thats one i never heard play from Fi. 

let me know which way your going with the wire to. i have to do 2 runs of knukoncepts ultraflex 0 guage


keep us updated


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Mar 22 2010, 03:52 PM~16963388-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GONNA MOLD THOSE SPEAKERS IN AT THE BOTTOM OF THE DOOR PANEL?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what I want to do with those yet. I don't like the way they look just sitting on the MDF. There isn't enough room around the grill to do a trim panel to flush mount them into. I don't have lots of time to devote to this build so it may not get much fancier.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-74Olds98SLAB_@Mar 22 2010, 05:06 PM~16964079
> *i only used 1 componet set in the doors. for some reason with this body car 6x9's on the back deck overpower the front doors. i molded the tweeter in the factory location. looks pretty good.
> 
> if i decide to keep my fleet i have to figure a way to fit 2 18" loaded Fi BL's with all kinds of other shit.
> 
> let me know how the IB subs sound. thats one i never heard play from Fi.
> 
> let me know which way your going with the wire to. i have to do 2 runs of knukoncepts ultraflex 0 guage
> keep us updated
> *


I wanted to put all the mids and highs up front. I'm not really a fan of rear speakers. I'm still doing my homework on what I'm doing for all the power needs.

This is the first infinite baffle install I've ever attempted. I have high hopes though. It was either IB or nothing so I figured I'd give it a shot. I was blown away with the Fi 10" SSD I purchased so I figured Fi wouldn't offer a IB sub if it wouldn't perform.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

yea Fi is great, i have 2 18" BL's the first generation ones, love em, powered by 2 sundown 1500's

i have all the power wire just it doesnt look like i can run it under the car like i wanted, and its gonna be hard to hide under the carpet. plus i have all the wires from the alpine dvd/tv

reason im undecided about keeping the car. i have to fit 10lbs of crap in a 5lb bag and make it look good

2 18"s
2 pop trunk actuators
1 mirror sign on decklid
2 1500 sundown amps
1 100x4 sundown
1 125x2 sundown
rockford fosgate 360.2 processor
2 kinetik 2400's
2 viar 400's
1 12 gal tank with 8 valves attached

thats all i can think of right now


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Mar 22 2010, 10:30 PM~16967760
> *yea Fi is great, i have 2 18" BL's the first generation ones, love em, powered by 2 sundown 1500's
> 
> i have all the power wire just it doesnt look like i can run it under the car like i wanted, and its gonna be hard to hide under the carpet. plus i have all the wires from the alpine dvd/tv
> 
> reason im undecided about keeping the car. i have to fit 10lbs of crap in a 5lb bag and make it look good
> 2 18"s
> 2 pop trunk actuators
> 1 mirror sign on decklid
> 2 1500 sundown amps
> 1 100x4 sundown
> 1 125x2 sundown
> rockford fosgate 360.2 processor
> 2 kinetik 2400's
> 2 viar 400's
> 1 12 gal tank with 8 valves attached
> 
> thats all i can think of right now
> *


Thats the way it is on everything I do it seems. Doesn't matter how big the trunk is I always find a way to need more room.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got a little more done today. 

Test fit.



















Made the baffle board for the 4th sub and put it in my hillbilly press for the glue to set.










Notched out the top baffle to let the 4th sub breath a little better. I'll remove a little foam from the seat back and cut the arm rest backing out also.










It will go together something like this.



















Chop it up. Making room for everything. I'm not looking forward to dealing with this mess.


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker

looks good


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> Got a little more done today.
> 
> Test fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY NICE LOOK DOGG


----------



## touchdowntodd

KILLIN em homie... 

im hoping to be able to hide a 10" sub in my convertible.. i am installing an aircraft setup and dont want any new stuff visible.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

i would have just done 3 subs. wouldnt have cut all that back seat out. but its your build. wood working looks 100 though

heres where i done my tweeter for more ideas


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Mar 23 2010, 05:02 PM~16975739
> *i would have just done 3 subs. wouldnt have cut all that back seat out. but its your build. wood working looks 100 though
> 
> heres where i done my tweeter for more ideas
> 
> 
> *


Well I planned on cutting most the metal structure out anyways since it will just resonate like crazy. I'm not one who worries about cutting up a car, it's only metal I can weld something back in there if it realy needs it. I wanted to get as much driver surface as possible since there is no enclouser to boost output like a good ported enclosure would. I would have done the tweeters like yours if I were running 1 set just to keep the panels looking factory. There just wasn't the room though.

Thanks for the feedback everybody.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 23 2010, 06:01 PM~16976430
> *Well I planned on cutting most the metal structure out anyways since it will just resonate like crazy. I'm not one who worries about cutting up a car, it's only metal I can weld something back in there if it realy needs it. I wanted to get as much driver surface as possible since there is no enclouser to boost output like a good ported enclosure would. I would have done the tweeters like yours if I were running 1 set just to keep the panels looking factory. There just wasn't the room though.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback everybody.
> *


YOU GONNA MOLD THAT IN THERE, LIKE FIBERGLASS??? CAUSE THIS CAR HAS HYDRAULICS RIGHT???? I CAN ALREADY SEE THOSE SIDE PANELS AFTER SOME MOVEMENT, AND YOU HAVE NO BRACING ALONG THAT BELT LINE AREA. JUST ASKING DOGG


----------



## OUTHOPU

Making progress.

Glued and screwed the front baffle on and added some bracing. I plan on doing more bracing still.



















Test fitting with subs. 4th sub was set in place to check for clearance on the middle sub, it was close but cleared.



















It's going to be real close on cylinder clearance for the hydraulics. I may change the top baffle to angle the subs forward for more clearance.


----------



## Badass94Cad

Nice! Do you have pics of the rear dash before you put the package tray on? I'd like to see how you cut the metal. :happysad:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Also, all your mids and highs are up front, and just bass out back?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Mar 23 2010, 06:15 PM~16976603-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Do you have pics of the rear dash before you put the package tray on?  I'd like to see how you cut the metal.  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't snap a pic of that. I just used an air powered saw with a fine tooth blade. I just started at one of the speaker openings and went about making a bis ass hole. Then decided to just cut it all out like the pics show.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Mar 23 2010, 06:16 PM~16976615
> *Also, all your mids and highs are up front, and just bass out back?
> *


Yes. Thats actually the way I prefer it. Even if he wants to do something out back for mids/highs I'll address that later.


----------



## wannahop

I got a boner


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 23 2010, 06:16 PM~16976615
> *Also, all your mids and highs are up front, and just bass out back?
> *


That's the way it's supposed to be


----------



## ILUVMY82

looks good to me love that circle jig gonna make one so it will be easier to make c/b's


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Mar 23 2010, 06:07 PM~16976511-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GONNA MOLD THAT IN THERE, LIKE FIBERGLASS???  CAUSE THIS CAR HAS HYDRAULICS RIGHT????  I CAN ALREADY SEE THOSE SIDE PANELS AFTER SOME MOVEMENT, AND YOU HAVE NO BRACING ALONG THAT BELT LINE AREA.  JUST ASKING DOGG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will all be stronger than stock when I'm finished. The metal I removed was just thin sheetmetal. I don't plan on doing a bunch of glass work on this ride. I'm kind of planning as I go since this is the first time I've done an install like this. I'm trying to make it so it will bolt in, I'll see if that pans out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Brahma [email protected] 23 2010, 08:44 PM~16978502
> *That's the way it's supposed to be
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats how I see it. Last time I was at a concert nobody was standing with their back to the stage.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ILUVMY82_@Mar 23 2010, 09:10 PM~16978831
> *looks good to me love that circle jig gonna make one so it will be easier to make c/b's
> *


That jig turned my router into my favorite tool. Perfect circles every time, how can you not love that.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

JUST MAKE SURE YOU RE-INFORCED, EVEN THOUGH THAT SHIT LOOKS THIN. IT DOES MORE THEN YOU THINK. BUT LOOKS GOOD DOGG


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 23 2010, 06:12 PM~16976557
> *Making progress.
> 
> Glued and screwed the front baffle on and added some bracing. I plan on doing more bracing still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitting with subs. 4th sub was set in place to check for clearance on the middle sub, it was close but cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be real close on cylinder clearance for the hydraulics. I may change the top baffle to angle the subs forward for more clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS REALLY COMING ALONG WELL


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:40 PM~16979356
> *JUST MAKE SURE YOU RE-INFORCED, EVEN THOUGH THAT SHIT LOOKS THIN.  IT DOES MORE THEN YOU THINK.  BUT LOOKS GOOD DOGG
> *


I'm aware of what the bracing does and bolting the MDF to the body in place of that sheetmetal will do at least that. I may do a steel cross bar just below the top of the seat back, I'll see how it comes together first.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 23 2010, 06:36 PM~16976881
> *I didn't snap a pic of that. I just used an air powered saw with a fine tooth blade. I just started at one of the speaker openings and went about making a bis ass hole. Then decided to just cut it all out like the pics show.
> Yes. Thats actually the way I prefer it. Even if he wants to do something out back for mids/highs I'll address that later.
> *


 Thanks for responding. So did you just cut all the metal of the back deck out, and use that wood as your whole foundation?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 23 2010, 08:44 PM~16978502
> *That's the way it's supposed to be
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 24 2010, 07:30 AM~16983561
> * Thanks for responding.  So did you just cut all the metal of the back deck out, and use that wood as your whole foundation?
> *


I cut all the single layer stuff out of the way. Any of that left behind would just make noise. I left the doubled up or boxed sections around the back glass and hinge area though. The MDF will get bolted to the remaining metal structure and provide the foundation for the subs and also seal up the trunk from the cabin.


----------



## jonjay206

DAMMMMMMMMM bro, this is really coming out nice IMO, specially for a first install of this type!!! I wish I lived close I would be real curious to hear how it sounds when your done...


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 24 2010, 10:49 AM~16984724
> *DAMMMMMMMMM  bro, this is really coming out nice IMO, specially for a first install of this type!!!  I wish I lived close I would be real curious to hear how it sounds when your done...
> *


I'm not sure what to expect myself honestly. I'm thinking it should bang pretty good. The subs handle 550w/rms at 20 hz with 30mm of Xmax, and the amp will have power to spare so we will see. I know the highs should sound real nice. I've used them before and they get dam loud and stay clear doing it.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 24 2010, 09:31 AM~16984143
> *I cut all the single layer stuff out of the way. Any of that left behind would just make noise. I left the doubled up or boxed sections around the back glass and hinge area though. The MDF will get bolted to the remaining metal structure and provide the foundation for the subs and also seal up the trunk from the cabin.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wannahop

I can't wait to piss off everybody in my new hood


----------



## Psycho631

uffin:


----------



## FPEREZII

Looking good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Mar 24 2010, 06:30 PM~16989261
> *I can't wait to piss off everybody in my new hood
> *


Nothing like knocking down property values as you roll in. :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

this is my set-up just an idea. by the way as always great work bro keep it up


----------



## AndrewH

curious why you chose 4 subs infinite baffle instead of one or 2 with a nice enclosure? Hopefully it all works out, but the 4th on the odd plane scares me.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 24 2010, 08:02 PM~16990249
> *this is my set-up just an idea. by the way as always great work bro keep it up
> 
> *


Not knocking what you have but I'm not going for that look. I don't want to get to swoopy looking. I want to give it an oem feel. Just haven't came up with a great idea for the doors yet. My gears are still turning though


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 24 2010, 08:12 PM~16990346
> *curious why you chose 4 subs infinite baffle instead of one or 2 with a nice enclosure? Hopefully it all works out, but the 4th on the odd plane scares me.
> *


There will not be enough room to do 2 subs in a ported enclosure. I need all the room I can get in the trunk for the set up that will be going in at a later date. IB set ups have the advantage of requiring less power also. 2 Fi BTL's would require 4000 watts rms to reach their full potential. Thats a lot of electrical strain to deal with.

The 4th sub being mounted different shouldn't hurt anything. Idealy I would have done all 4 in the deck but it's just not possible due to the trunk hinge location. Thats why I cut a slot in the front of the top baffle to allow the output to kind of be directed upward as the others are.


----------



## brian84corvette

im pondering the idea of taking out the back of my seat in my whip and making infinate baffle for my single RE sx 18"


I currently have a trio of REx8s in there now and it just dont satisfy like the 18" did when I had it hooked up in my old car.

I like your Fi subs with out the logo on them.
you could go all out and stencil on some sony logos. hahaha.
just to realley mess with people.

id also like to hear your imput on the sundown amp when you get some play time in with it - wether or not it lives up to all its internet hype


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 24 2010, 08:02 PM~16990249
> *this is my set-up just an idea. by the way as always great work bro keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Mar 24 2010, 08:43 PM~16990633
> *im pondering the idea of taking out the back of my seat in my whip and making infinate baffle for my single RE sx 18"
> I currently have a trio of REx8s in there now and it just dont satisfy like the 18" did when I had it hooked up in my old car.
> 
> I like your Fi subs with out the logo on them.
> you could go all out and stencil on some sony logos.  hahaha.
> just to realley mess with people.
> 
> id also like to hear your imput on the sundown amp when you get some play time in with it - wether or not it lives up to all its internet hype
> *


I'm not familiar with the RE stuff at all. If the sub isn't designed specifically for IB use I wouldn't do it. Thats why I decided to run the Fi's, they are built for IB applications only. I was let down that they didn't have the logo on them. They just look so plain.

The reason we chose Sundown was largely due to all the positive feedback I've found on them. Plus I like that they do real world testing to rate their ouput.

I plan on giving a full review of all the products once it's finished.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

with 4 sundown amps under my control. i can cosign that they are the real deal. they do put out alot more than they are rated for. 

everything with sundown is 100 from the service to the price to the performance


----------



## All Out Customs

:thumbsup: Another great build coming along!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

sundown is real deal great customer service and over the top products,i recommend them to anyone serious about car audio


----------



## Martian

let me start by saying nice work... but from my experience you should consider putting a piece of box tubing or angle across this space, The mdf wont last long before the screws just pull out. you should consider something stronger.. Believe it or not that metal was a structural piece, it might of been thin but it was strong from the bends.. I also cut it out in my Fleetwood and from the hydraulics and just driving around you hear the body flexing. (I'm not trying to tell you how to build your car its just some friendly advise..)  

BTW... you can fit 2 subs (12's) in a ported enclosure in the back deck :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 25 2010, 04:24 PM~16999368
> *let me start by saying nice work... but from my experience you should consider putting a piece of box tubing or angle across this space, The mdf wont last long before the screws just pull out. you should consider something stronger.. Believe it or not that metal was a structural piece, it might of been thin but it was strong from the bends.. I also cut it out in my Fleetwood and from the hydraulics and just driving around you hear the body flexing. (I'm not trying to tell you how to build your car its just some friendly advise..)
> 
> BTW... you can fit 2 subs (12's) in a ported enclosure in the back deck  :biggrin:
> *


I will make sure the area is properly braced when finished. I just don't have it planned out yet as to what I'll do with it. Welding and fab is what I'm more familiar with so thats not going to be an issue. I liked your Caddy a lot. It actually gave me lots of inspiration to try and do something creative and clean for this. I want the entire trunk left open for the hydraulics so any enclosure at all would be in the way.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got a little more done.

Added the pieces needed to box off the front of the middle sub and did the filler pieces on the corners.










I'm going to hand sande the radius a little more but it's close. I want to try to keep away from any hard corners or edges for a more finished look.










The bottom now rests on the trunk floor to help support the weight. I will be bolting it down to the trunk on the doubled layered section up front.


----------



## Martian

cool.... Like I said before Nice work..


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 25 2010, 05:30 PM~17000104
> *cool.... Like I said before Nice work..
> *


Thanks.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 25 2010, 02:58 PM~16998576
> *  :thumbsup: Another great build coming along!
> *


Just trying to keep it interesting in here.


----------



## Psycho631

damn, lookin real good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## brad4372

nice job! very clean


----------



## OUTHOPU

I added another brace to stiffen it up some more.










Made a little notch where it was close to the speaker opening to allow a T nut to fit in still.


----------



## 79 cutty

Coming together real nice man. Looking great! 

For the front stage do you have enough room to rear mount the speakers and do away with the grills? That way it won't look all "swoopy" and potentially cleans up the look a little. Just an option for you, you definitely have stuff under control! 

Keep it up man! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 26 2010, 07:22 AM~17005780
> *Coming together real nice man. Looking great!
> 
> For the front stage do you have enough room to rear mount the speakers and do away with the grills? That way it won't look all "swoopy" and potentially cleans up the look a little. Just an option for you, you definitely have stuff under control!
> 
> Keep it up man!  :biggrin:
> *


I think I'm going to do the doors over and make the wood piece larger. If I can add an inch or so to the height it will give me room to recess the grilles or do away with them all together. The subs are looking so nice that now the doors just aren't going to cut it. I'll come up with something once I get the rest of the system done. At least for now they are mounted and will work if I run out of time. I still need to finish that G-body frame. :run: :sprint:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Mar 24 2010, 09:15 PM~16991080-->
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on giving a full review of all the products once it's finished.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Martian_@Mar 25 2010, 04:24 PM~16999368
> *BTW... you can fit 2 subs (12's) in a ported enclosure in the back deck  :biggrin:
> *


Pics?  :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

This is Martian's old ride. Bad as hell.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 26 2010, 07:32 AM~17006357
> *I think I'm going to do the doors over and make the wood piece larger. If I can add an inch or so to the height it will give me room to recess the grilles or do away with them all together. The subs are looking so nice that now the doors just aren't going to cut it. I'll come up with something once I get the rest of the system done. At least for now they are mounted and will work if I run out of time. I still need to finish that G-body frame. :run:  :sprint:
> *


The enclosure/panels definitely makes the doors seem like they don't cut it. But they will look way different when covered in some material. Coming together nicely though. I have always thought the key to a good build and especially fiber glassing projects is taking your time on the wood working structure of it. 

You need to hurry up with it so I can see if there are any ideas I can snag off the build! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 26 2010, 09:54 AM~17006499
> *This is Martian's old ride. Bad as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: I remember that...I loved the recessed subs.


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 26 2010, 09:54 AM~17006499
> *This is Martian's old ride. Bad as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks.....


----------



## OUTHOPU

I put another platform on the rear of the baffle to rest on the trunk floor to spread the load over more surface. I used 2 layers on it also.



















I also added a couple strips on each side to remove the step and put a routered edge on it. I'll fill the seam before finishing it.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Made the filler panels for sealing and mounting the baffle



















Now I need to sort out how to securely bolt this all in to get the strength back from cutting the metal out.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 23 2010, 04:16 PM~16976615
> *Also, all your mids and highs are up front, and just bass out back?
> *


looks real nice b, but i agree.....a front stage a rear fill is a must. now you dont have a full range system. but its cool.....do your thing


----------



## Mr lowrider305

DAMN THIS GOING TO BE HELL OF A SYSTEM!!!!!!!!!!STR8 UP PROPZ


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Mar 27 2010, 03:43 PM~17017611-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks real nice b, but i agree.....a front stage a rear fill is a must.  now you dont have a full range system.  but its cool.....do your thing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail. It's full range. Lows, mids, highs= full range. Whens the last time you seen a 2nd band playing behind you at a concert? Rear fill is yet another way for audio manufactures to make people spend more cash. In my opinion the only good rear speakers are for is making a system louder . Trust me this thing will be very loud on the highs already.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr lowrider305_@Mar 27 2010, 03:49 PM~17017650
> *DAMN THIS GOING TO BE HELL OF A SYSTEM!!!!!!!!!!STR8 UP PROPZ
> *


Thats what I'm shooting for.







Started doing the bracing.

2x2x3/16" angle.










I bolted it in to hold it in place then tied into the trunk hinge are by welding it. I then did some stitch welds along the edges to keep the pieces from rattling.










I've got more to do. At least now everybody can stop worring about the flimsy sheetmetal thats missing. :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Made a couple more brackets for mounting the top to the body.

Used some 3"x3/16" flatbar. It will get welded in later.



















The rear mount.


----------



## thatdrh

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 27 2010, 05:11 PM~17018686
> *Fail. It's full range. Lows, mids, highs= full range. Whens the last time you seen a 2nd band playing behind you at a concert? Rear fill is yet another way for audio manufactures to make people spend more cash. In my opinion the only good rear speakers are for is making a system louder . Trust me this thing will be very loud on the highs already.
> Thats what I'm shooting for.
> Started doing the bracing.
> 
> *


FAIL? you actually used that word to another user. wow you're a dildo. You wanna talk about about "fail". You use that concert analogy and phrases like "rear fill" as if you're concerned about sound staging and/or imaging. Before you concern yourself with sounding like you know something. Perhaps you should address your choice of equipment. If not that, atleast use that other guys ideas as he suggested with pics and aim your transducers somewhere other then straight to your ankles! yeah way to go there. 

and oh yeah.. people who start out a thread comparing one brand of equipment to JL audio the way you did. Indicates that you can't afford the real stuff.. good luck on that..


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by thatdrh_@Mar 28 2010, 01:49 PM~17023949
> *FAIL? you actually used that word to another user. wow you're a dildo. You wanna talk about about "fail".  You use that concert analogy and phrases like "rear fill" as if you're concerned about sound staging and/or imaging. Before you concern yourself with sounding like you know something. Perhaps you should address your choice of equipment. If not that, atleast use that other guys ideas as he suggested with pics and aim your transducers  somewhere other then straight to your ankles! yeah way to go there.
> 
> and oh yeah.. people who start out a thread comparing one brand of equipment to JL audio the way you did.  Indicates that you can't afford the real stuff.. good luck on that..
> *


For starters I know the dude personally that I was responding to. Thats not my how I address people I don't know. I don't do car audio for a living nor do I claim to know all there is to know about it. I did sate MY OPINION about rear speakers. This is not a competition vehicle so speaker placement is sufficient. 

As for the rest if you look at the 2nd goal, trunk space is my main concern. Thats why I chose the subs I did. I have built systems using Boston Pro 3 way components, JL subs, PPI amps, Sony ES processing... and you know what, I wasn't impressed that much for the cash spent. I just sold the 2 PPI amps I had and still have 3 JL's sitting in my basement so you can keep that "can't afford it" shit. I don't buy products for name status anymore.

Finally, take your cock sucking JL nut riding ass on down the road. I'm not one to shit on others work and do these topics to give back to this site. I'll keep going with building this poor mans system while you flap your cock holster about JL this and dildo that... :uh:


----------



## baggedout81

Lookin good bro.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 28 2010, 12:08 PM~17024073
> *Finally, take your cock sucking JL nut riding ass on down the road. I'm not one to shit on others work and do these topics to give back to this site. I'll keep going with building this poor mans system while you flap your cock holster about JL this and dildo that... :uh:
> *


Co-signed. JL is for people that spend Way too much money just to say they have it and think that gets them some kind of credit. All JL gets you in reality is people who are more well informed laughing at your dumb ass because you jumped on JL's nuts just like every other idiot!


----------



## jonjay206

you be gettin down on this!! keep up the good work and fuck the haters!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Mar 28 2010, 02:42 PM~17024269-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Mar 29 2010, 08:15 AM~17031244
> *Co-signed. JL is for people that spend Way too much money just to say they have it and think that gets them some kind of credit. All JL gets you in reality is people who are more well informed laughing at your dumb ass because you jumped on JL's nuts just like every other idiot!
> *


I even thought for many years that there had to be a big name on it for it to perform. It wasn't until the last year that I started seeing more of the "underground" hardcore stuff popping up on line. Decided to give Fi a go on my one of my recent installs and I'm sold on their product now. Sometimes you just got to stray from the heard.



> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 29 2010, 11:53 AM~17032787
> *you be gettin down on this!! keep up the good work and fuck the haters!!!
> *


I'm not that worried about the haters. I know my boy will be pleased in the end and since it's his cash thats what counts.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 29 2010, 11:07 AM~17033368
> *I even thought for many years that there had to be a big name on it for it to perform. It wasn't until the last year that I started seeing more of the "underground" hardcore stuff popping up on line. Decided to give Fi a go on my one of my recent installs and I'm sold on their product now. Sometimes you just got to stray from the heard.
> *


I hear ya. I used to be die hard RF. Until I did my research and found for a fraction of the price you can get better customer service, better quality, better performance, and you don't have the same equipment as every Joe-Blo on the block!

My latest set-up



















:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 29 2010, 01:56 PM~17033721
> *I hear ya. I used to be die hard RF. Until I did my research and found for a fraction of the price you can get better customer service, better quality, better performance, and you don't have the same equipment as every Joe-Blo on the block!
> 
> My latest set-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Dam ballin :wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I test fit the rear seat back before removing the baffle board. Fits nice, the seat still sits higher than the board.










Installed T nuts for subs and bolted the brackets on. 










Used T nuts on the bracket mounts also. I recessed the area with the router and cut the bolts flush so I can cover them with filler.










Started with the filler.










Did some more bracing while the filler was setting up. More 2x2x3/16" angle with a 3x4x3/16" foot. The foot rests on the boxed section of the body for strength.



















Just have a couple small tabs to weld on and the bracing is done, then onto finishing the board.


----------



## 63 Pimpala

:thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

DAMN ALL I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT REAR FILL IS THAT I LOVE MY SURROUND SOUND!!!!!! OH AND AS IF I HAVENT SAID IT ENOUGH GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 29 2010, 08:31 PM~17037286
> *DAMN ALL I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT REAR FILL IS THAT I LOVE MY SURROUND SOUND!!!!!! OH AND AS IF I HAVENT SAID IT ENOUGH GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS!!
> *


It's cool. It's your ride and* you built it *the way you wanted it. I always try to respect others work and give props for work thats done well. It's people that just shit talk and never contribute anything positive or motivating that I don't respect. 



I welded the last pieces of the bracing in tonight.

These tabs ties all the bracing and baffle board together None of the sheetmetal bears any load of the subs now. Plus the baffle board being bolted in will give strength to the beltline of the body again. 










Now to decide how I want to cover the MDF :burn:


----------



## 79 cutty

Tis looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I found some bootleg suede that is almost a perfect match to the headliner and rear pillar material. So I decided to give it a try. I started with the trim bezel for the subs since it seemed like it was going to give me the most headaches. 

First I had to sort out how to fasten the bezel before covering it. I used T nuts again with a recessed pocket via the router. Then used filler over them. I taped over them to keep filler from getting in the threads. I will use some screws one the end where the wood was too thin for the T'nuts.










Filler sanded and ready to be covered.










This was not easy to get it all to lay down smooth and wrinkle free with all the curves and routered edges. It came out real nice though. Especially considering I've never really done it before.



















Nice and smooth even on the round ends.










I'm thinking I'll do the same to the face and top and just do a textured paint on the back side.


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 1 2010, 11:09 PM~17070870
> *I found some bootleg suede that is almost a perfect match to the headliner and rear pillar material. So I decided to give it a try. I started with the trim bezel for the subs since it seemed like it was going to give me the most headaches.
> 
> First I had to sort out how to fasten the bezel before covering it. I used T nuts again with a recessed pocket via the router. Then used filler over them. I taped over them to keep filler from getting in the threads. I will use some screws one the end where the wood was too thin for the T'nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filler sanded and ready to be covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was not easy to get it all to lay down smooth and wrinkle free with all the curves and routered edges. It came out real nice though. Especially considering I've never really done it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and smooth even on the round ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I'll do the same to the face and top and just do a textured paint on the back side.
> *



:thumbsup:

Where'd u find the material at?? Got a name and number 4 the place??


----------



## 79 cutty

Came out really good. In the future if your wrapping any more with that suede, use a heat gun and stretch the material. As your gluing it down heat it up and it will pull out the wrinkles pretty nicely. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo+Apr 2 2010, 09:48 AM~17074620-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Where'd u find the material at??  Got a name and number 4 the place??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a local fabric and crafts store. Joan Fabrics is the name.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Apr 2 2010, 10:01 AM~17074716
> *Came out really good. In the future if your wrapping any more with that suede, use a heat gun and stretch the material. As your gluing it down heat it up and it will pull out the wrinkles pretty nicely.  :biggrin:
> *


I knew that worked for vinyl but didn't think it would be a good idea for this stuff. Maybe I'll do a test piece to see what the heat does. Anything that makes it easier is a plus.


----------



## sixdeucelolo

Cool, thx.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

this looks great i was talking to my boy yesterday about doing something like this in my 93...... good job as always homie


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Apr 2 2010, 02:32 PM~17076631
> *Cool, thx.
> *


lets do something like that in your car Miguel!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 2 2010, 11:23 AM~17076573
> *I knew that worked for vinyl but didn't think it would be a good idea for this stuff. Maybe I'll do a test piece to see what the heat does. Anything that makes it easier is a plus.
> *


As long as it isn't really cheap crap it works. And if it is the mid ranged priced suede from Joann's then that is actually the stuff I used and it worked great that way! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 2 2010, 03:02 PM~17077379
> *As long as it isn't really cheap crap it works. And if it is the mid ranged priced suede from Joann's then that is actually the stuff I used and it worked great that way!  :biggrin:
> *


Well I have more to do so I'll give the heat a try for sure then.




I got started on spraying the back and decided to do the center of the front in case the suede doesn't work out going around all the curves and corners.

I'm starting with undercoating to give it a textured finish and to hide the sand scratches. I'll be spraying a coat of semi-gloss black over it for a better finish.










None of the bare ares will show once installed.


----------



## spike90fleetwood

:wow: :worship: ive got a single 10 in my 93 fleetwood.... i feel real insignificant right now


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by spike90fleetwood_@Apr 2 2010, 05:54 PM~17078862
> *:wow:  :worship: ive got a single 10 in my 93 fleetwood.... i feel real insignificant right now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 2 2010, 02:58 PM~17076825
> *lets do something like that in your car Miguel!
> *



Lol, would be nice homie, but I have been battlin over the idea of puttin a system in or not. I decided against it as I'd rather have a sound hydraulic setup that won't end up with other possible issues caused by the vibrations of the sound. I have seen and had things work loose from loud bass and I don't want 2 put this car through that. Maybe in my truck when I get around 2 workin on that one. First I gotta finish the Cadi, then my daily, then I will get on the truck. I will have 2 hit u up on the system 4 that. I already have the sub and amp that I wanna use. Will probably get new mids and would like some custom enclosure work.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Apr 2 2010, 10:34 PM~17080837
> *Lol, would be nice homie, but I have been battlin over the idea of puttin a system in or not.  I decided against it as I'd rather have a sound hydraulic setup that won't end up with other possible issues caused by the vibrations of the sound.  I have seen and had things work loose from loud bass and I don't want 2 put this car through that.  Maybe in my truck when I get around 2 workin on that one.  First I gotta finish the Cadi, then my daily, then I will get on the truck.  I will have 2 hit u up on the system 4 that.  I already have the sub and amp that I wanna use.  Will probably get new mids and would like some custom enclosure work.
> *


we can do what ever you want homie


----------



## chongo1

great job and thanx for the pix keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I managed to get a couple coats of semi gloss black over the undercoating today. I'm pretty happy with the texture, it saved me a lot of sanding for sure.



















I'll give this a couple days to fully cure before attempting to wrap it.


----------



## thatdrh

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 28 2010, 12:08 PM~17024073
> *For starters I know the dude personally that I was responding to. Thats not my how I address people I don't know. I don't do car audio for a living nor do I claim to know all there is to know about it. I did sate MY OPINION about rear speakers. This is not a competition vehicle so speaker placement is sufficient.
> 
> As for the rest if you look at the 2nd goal, trunk space is my main concern. Thats why I chose the subs I did. I have built systems using Boston Pro 3 way components, JL subs, PPI amps, Sony ES processing... and you know what, I wasn't impressed that much for the cash spent. I just sold the 2 PPI amps I had and still have 3 JL's sitting in my basement so you can keep that "can't afford it" shit. I don't buy products for name status anymore.
> 
> Finally, take your cock sucking JL nut riding ass on down the road. I'm not one to shit on others work and do these topics to give back to this site. I'll keep going with building this poor mans system while you flap your cock holster about JL this and dildo that... :uh:
> *


"Nut riding ass" Well that was a feeble attempt at a come back. Good job, shit dick! 

You say you had this and that.. I dont think PC2150's count. and Boston Pro's? Those just accepted higher wattage. Never intended for SQ. Their Rally Series had a smoother sound and didn't color the music the way the pro's did....

Stop being a tool bag, its not very becoming.

and I had a friend interested in the equipment you're using. What flea market did you get it from?


----------



## chtrone

work looks really good homie, makes me want to add some subs in my lac now!

:biggrin:


----------



## wannahop

> _Originally posted by thatdrh_@Apr 4 2010, 01:00 AM~17090424
> *"Nut riding ass" Well that was a feeble attempt at a come back. Good job, shit dick!
> 
> You say you had this and that.. I dont think PC2150's count.  and Boston Pro's? Those just accepted higher wattage. Never intended for SQ. Their Rally Series had a smoother sound and didn't color the music the way the pro's did....
> 
> Stop being a tool bag, its not very becoming.
> 
> and I had a friend interested in the equipment you're using.  What flea market did you get it from?
> *


A cock face before you talk down about the stuff I'm using in my caddy do you research. Just because it says jl on it doesn't mean it's great it just means it's over priced. We are all happy for you that you can spend triple the cash for something. I can aford jl audio but after hearing these subs I said fuck jl audio.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn this build is coming along nicely,im in the middle of something VERY similar in my brothers roadmaster.i may start a build topic if he says its cool.




> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 29 2010, 02:56 PM~17033721
> *I hear ya. I used to be die hard RF. Until I did my research and found for a fraction of the price you can get better customer service, better quality, better performance, and you don't have the same equipment as every Joe-Blo on the block!
> 
> My latest set-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


oh hell yea.....,ive been real curious about them amps


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 5 2010, 07:56 AM~17099183
> *oh hell yea.....,ive been real curious about them amps
> *


Give them some serious consideration man. Not power hungry.....great customer service, small package, push well more than rated.......I have always been an RF guy, but I decided to make the leap and could'nt be happier!


----------



## 63 Pimpala

good job


----------



## 65chevyman

more more more :biggrin:


----------



## southside64

It's lookin really good!!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala+Apr 5 2010, 07:52 PM~17104738-->
> 
> 
> 
> good job
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 09:38 PM~17105988
> *It's lookin really good!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65chevyman_@Apr 5 2010, 08:59 PM~17105500
> *more more more :biggrin:
> *


It will be a little while. I had to get back to finishing a frame wrap now that the weather is warm enough to paint it.


----------



## 63 Pimpala

we'll be waiting


----------



## OGJordan

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at the arguments FOR rear fill. Everytime I see 4 6x9s in the rear deck I want to puke.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 8 2010, 10:10 AM~17132514
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: at the arguments FOR rear fill.  Everytime I see 4 6x9s in the rear deck I want to puke.
> *


no shit. Unless you drive from the back seat they are getting in the way of the bass.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 8 2010, 12:38 PM~17134042
> *no shit. Unless you drive from the back seat they are getting in the way of the bass.
> *


X2

I've actually thought about cutting out my whole rear deck in my cutlass and maybe just trimming it out w/ grill cloth,shit it already cut 1/2 way out


Builds turning out nicely,bet that shit's gonna hammer


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 8 2010, 09:10 AM~17132514
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: at the arguments FOR rear fill.  Everytime I see 4 6x9s in the rear deck I want to puke.
> *


Especially when it's a rear deck big enough to hold 4 10" subs. But like most everything else it's cheap and easy so most just go with it.


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

:wow: man that is some badass shit :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj

i cant wait to see it all done


----------



## OUTHOPU

Well I had a couple of hours to spare today so I wrapped the baffle board and installed it. I still need to seal it up with foam but it's at least in the car now.

All the holes are for the subs bolts and trim piece bolts. They get covered by the trim.



















I still need to attach and paint the side trim pieces.










By the way if anyone was considering using the undercoat method I did,* DON'T!*
The dam undercoating doesn't stick for shit to the wood and I had some peel off on me when I taped the painted section off to keep the spray glue off it. I touched it up but I was super pissed off about it. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Like I said before I wasn't really happy with the doors so I started to rework the drivers door today.

Made a new panel with a recessed area to allow the speaker plate to be angle mounted .










I used 1/4" hardboard for the under layer then 3/4" MDF for the trim piece to do a semi flushed grill.




















Glued it together and did a mock up of it. May change the angle a little.










Used some body filler to flush the lower half of the grill into the board. Still needs another layer of filler and more sanding.










I'm much happier with the way the speakers are looking now.


----------



## OG-GM's

got to say that you have a way of making shit fit and look good! great work.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looks good man. Keep it up.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I got a little more done last night.


----------



## southside64

nice work


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 10 2010, 08:05 PM~17155350
> *
> By the way if anyone was considering using the undercoat method I did, DON'T!
> The dam undercoating doesn't stick for shit to the wood and I had some peel off on me when I taped the painted section off to keep the spray glue off it. I touched it up but I was super pissed off about it. Oh well live and learn.
> *



What grit paper did you sand the wood with??
Ive heard 80 or 120 grit sand it first & it will stick alot better


----------



## bigg_E

this is a bad azz build :thumbsup:

making me wanna do something in my caprice now.........thanx :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider+Apr 13 2010, 07:51 AM~17176792-->
> 
> 
> 
> What grit paper did you sand the wood with??
> Ive heard 80 or 120 grit sand it first & it will stick alot better
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sanded the corners and filler with 80 grit, Ididn't sande the entire thing. It peeled in both sanded and unsanded areas though so it's probably just the product is shit.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigg_E_@Apr 13 2010, 09:45 AM~17177310
> *this is a bad azz build  :thumbsup:
> 
> making me wanna do something in my caprice now.........thanx :biggrin:
> *


Do it, and start a build up. It's boring in here.


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## PiMp0r

nice build up
this gives me ideas for my ride


----------



## OGJordan

SO have you listened to the subs much yet? How's the output?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 17 2010, 06:34 PM~17222701
> *SO have you listened to the subs much yet?  How's the output?
> *


No, it's far from finished. I'm working on multiple projects and needed to get back to another job. It will be a while before it's all up and running. I've heard the components before in another system I had but the subs are a first for me.


----------



## PiMp0r

your gonna make the boxe ported or sealed or free float?
i wanna put 2 13w7 in my back deck and like this idea just wondering how your gonna close it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 18 2010, 12:02 AM~17225007
> *No, it's far from finished. I'm working on multiple projects and needed to get back to another job. It will be a while before it's all up and running. I've heard the components before in another system I had but the subs are a first for me.
> *


FINISH THAT SHIT MAN SO WE CAN SEE, STOP FUCKING AROUND!!!!............ :biggrin:


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Apr 18 2010, 10:49 AM~17227362
> *your gonna make the boxe ported or sealed or free float?
> i wanna put 2 13w7 in my back deck and like this idea just wondering how your gonna close it
> *


there will be no more box, he wont close anything in, its an infinite baffle sub, the trunk is the box, you mount the sub like any other sub just the baffle board is all you need


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Apr 18 2010, 12:40 PM~17227706-->
> 
> 
> 
> FINISH THAT SHIT MAN SO WE CAN SEE, STOP FUCKING AROUND!!!!............ :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only 1 man. I have done more work in the last year than most do in 10. I wish I could just stay on this until it's finished but thats not the case. I've got a body off/ frame wrap that needs to be finished asap. This one wasn't first in line so it waits.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-74Olds98SLAB_@Apr 18 2010, 01:17 PM~17227922
> *there will be no more box, he wont close anything in, its an infinite baffle sub, the trunk is the box, you mount the sub like any other sub just the baffle board is all you need
> *


Ya what he said.


----------



## cadillacj

will the trunk rattle more scince its a baffle insted of a box


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 18 2010, 11:03 PM~17232518
> *will the trunk rattle more scince its a baffle insted of a box
> *


Not once I'm done bracing and foam filling it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 18 2010, 11:03 PM~17232518
> *will the trunk rattle more scince its a baffle insted of a box
> *


The good thing is that he will get the hard bass inside the cab, but not sound like a Gorilla is in his Trunk trying to get out


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Apr 18 2010, 09:28 PM~17232869-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not once I'm done bracing and foam filling it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it bumps send me the specs :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG DIRTY_@Apr 19 2010, 03:07 AM~17234494
> *The good thing is that he will get the hard bass inside the cab, but not sound like a Gorilla is in his Trunk trying to get out
> *


i need some shit like that in my life


----------



## brian84corvette

when going IB ( infinate baffle ) got to make shure you are getting a sub that has stiff suspension ( multiple spiders / or at least some stiff as heck ones ) as the large trunk enclosure will provide a ton of cubic air space in there for the subs to play basicly to full excursion - so you might have to turn the gain down some if you are hearing mecanical noise coming from the sub when its moving its cone inwards and outwards to its maximum ability.

if you get to see it happen in real life you will know exactly what I mean.

I have a little REx8" that I had IB in the rear deck and it reached its full excursion easily off medium power to it - and you could hear when the cone and spider were maxing out it made kind of like a weird tapping sound but realley rapidly with the cone movment. 

had to take that bad boy out of there and replace with selenium 8" midbass and tune out the realley low stuff to it. and put a pair of REx8's in sealed box in between front and back seats because their design is not IB capable - as is the case with alot of subwoofers on the market - so check the specs guys before you try going IB - save some headakes !

outhopu - im definately still checking back in to see how you like the funciton of daily bumping with that sundown amp. ive still not heard from real world people that use the sundown and can give an un biased oppinion of how it is.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

i can tell you i have used many amps, my last ones was a phoenix gold 900x5 before that some rockford fosgate, fusion, and JL

i wont go back to any of them except the Fusion. for the price you cant go wrong. when you have a amp made for highs but will bump subs its powerful. anyway i will never stray from sundown if i dont have to


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Apr 20 2010, 07:19 PM~17251189
> *when going IB ( infinate baffle )check the specs guys before you try going IB - save some headakes !
> 
> outhopu - im definately still checking back in to see how you like the funciton of daily bumping with that sundown amp.  ive still not heard from real world people that use the sundown and can give an un biased oppinion of how it is.
> *


I wouldn't even be doing IB if it weren't for Fi making these subs just for this application. 

I'm really looking forward to hearing the amps as well. It will be a little bit of a wait but I'll be sure to post my opinions of everything for sure.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 18 2010, 05:08 PM~17229194
> *I'm only 1 man. I have done more work in the last year than most do in 10. I wish I could just stay on this until it's finished but thats not the case. I've got a body off/ frame wrap that needs to be finished asap. This one wasn't first in line so it waits.
> 
> *



Less bitching, more working





















:0


----------



## djbizz1

:wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by OGJordan+Apr 21 2010, 10:03 AM~17257427-->
> 
> 
> 
> Less bitching, more working
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been working, just not on this. I spent the last week smoothing and spraying primer on the frame I'm building. I think I've sanded all my finger prints off. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-djbizz1_@Apr 21 2010, 10:50 AM~17257793
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

:wow: :wow: This shit is tight!!! :worship: :worship: Got me thinking bout doing some shit like this in my Caddy and the Wife's Town Car..


----------



## BIG DIRTY

TTT FOR THE LAZY BUTT TO GET THIS FINISHED.... :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Not lazy, super busy. I just sprayed the frame I've been working on today and I have lots left to do before reassembling it.

Proof. Because without pics it didn't happen.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

NICE SHIT HOMIE, YOU DOING THE DAMN THANG


----------



## southside64

Nice frame!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Apr 29 2010, 09:14 PM~17345780-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE SHIT HOMIE, YOU DOING THE DAMN THANG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-southside64_@Apr 29 2010, 09:59 PM~17346296
> *Nice frame!!!
> *


Thanks. Here is a link to the build for anybody thats intersted.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506906


----------



## jonjay206

Damn thats clean. kidz got skillz!


----------



## 2SHORT

killer work keep it up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## jimboph420

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 11 2010, 04:36 PM~17161032
> *Like I said before I wasn't really happy with the doors so I started to rework the drivers door today.
> 
> Made a new panel with a recessed area to allow the speaker plate to be angle mounted .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1/4" hardboard for the under layer then 3/4" MDF for the trim piece to do a semi flushed grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glued it together and did a mock up of it. May change the angle a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used some body filler to flush the lower half of the grill into the board. Still needs another layer of filler and more sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm much happier with the way the speakers are looking now.
> *


----------



## jimboph420

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 11 2010, 04:36 PM~17161032
> *Like I said before I wasn't really happy with the doors so I started to rework the drivers door today.
> 
> Made a new panel with a recessed area to allow the speaker plate to be angle mounted .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1/4" hardboard for the under layer then 3/4" MDF for the trim piece to do a semi flushed grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glued it together and did a mock up of it. May change the angle a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used some body filler to flush the lower half of the grill into the board. Still needs another layer of filler and more sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm much happier with the way the speakers are looking now.
> *


first off good fukin job!!! :biggrin: but how did you attch board to door? cant wait to see the finished project.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by jimboph420_@May 13 2010, 09:47 PM~17484636
> *first off good fukin job!!!  :biggrin:  but how did you attch board to door?  cant wait to see the finished project.
> *


All you have to do is hot glue, or CA glue some small wooden pieces, or dowls to the flat piece and then to the piece he angled. You can see it in the forth pic down in that series.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 14 2010, 07:23 AM~17487355
> *All you have to do is hot glue, or CA glue some small wooden pieces, or dowls to the flat piece and then to the piece he angled. You can see it in the forth pic down in that series.
> *


I think he was asking about attaching the mdf to the sock door panel. 

For now I just screwed through the door panel into the back of the mdf. I plan on doing something different for final install but I'm still undecided as to what. I'm just to dam busy with finishing up this frame right now to get anywhere on this yet.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 14 2010, 07:17 AM~17487884
> *I think he was asking about attaching the mdf to the sock door panel.
> 
> For now I just screwed through the door panel into the back of the mdf. I plan on doing something different for final install but I'm still undecided as to what. I'm just to dam busy with finishing up this frame right now to get anywhere on this yet.
> *


Ah, yeah good call! Lmao...it was still early when I replied! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

wow, u do some sikk work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 14 2010, 09:43 AM~17488039
> *wow, u do some sikk work..  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. I just wish I could do it faster so I could make a living out of it.


----------



## Level33

stick to frames bro... Naw I'm just kidding,, clean work should sound nice..



> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 1 2010, 09:09 PM~17070870
> *I found some bootleg suede that is almost a perfect match to the headliner and rear pillar material. So I decided to give it a try. I started with the trim bezel for the subs since it seemed like it was going to give me the most headaches.
> 
> First I had to sort out how to fasten the bezel before covering it. I used T nuts again with a recessed pocket via the router. Then used filler over them. I taped over them to keep filler from getting in the threads. I will use some screws one the end where the wood was too thin for the T'nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filler sanded and ready to be covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was not easy to get it all to lay down smooth and wrinkle free with all the curves and routered edges. It came out real nice though. Especially considering I've never really done it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and smooth even on the round ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I'll do the same to the face and top and just do a textured paint on the back side.
> *


----------



## jrstribley

:thumbsup: GOOD WORK


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 15 2010, 01:50 AM~17495748
> *Thanks. I just wish I could do it faster so I could make a living out of it.
> *


you and me both.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 8 2010, 07:10 AM~17132514
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: at the arguments FOR rear fill.  Everytime I see 4 6x9s in the rear deck I want to puke.
> *


I AGREE WITH THE UGLY LOOK OF 72 6X9S ON THE REAR DECK, BUT REAR FILL IS A MUST.


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 21 2010, 10:05 AM~17560570
> *I AGREE WITH THE UGLY LOOK OF 72 6X9S ON THE REAR DECK, BUT REAR FILL IS A MUST.
> *


no way, a couple sets of components in the door is all you need.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 21 2010, 09:05 AM~17560570
> *I AGREE WITH THE UGLY LOOK OF 72 6X9S ON THE REAR DECK, BUT REAR FILL IS A MUST.
> *




HELL no. Next time you go to a concert keep your eyes peeled for the band that's playing behind you


----------



## OUTHOPU

Not the rear fill arguement again. There is no need for this application. It's not a home theater on wheels. Surround sound is cool if your watching a movie at home but I don't build cars with dvd players and processers so it will get no rear speakers.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 21 2010, 05:08 PM~17564357
> *Not the rear fill arguement again. There is no need for this application. It's not a home theater on wheels. Surround sound is cool if your watching a movie at home but I don't build cars with dvd players and processers so it will get no rear speakers.
> *


SHIT I DO, AND A COMPUTER SO YOU CAN BE AT THE SHOW, AND ON LAYITLOW. TRUE STORY....YOU CAN SEE MY COMPUTER SCREEN IN THERE IT WAS COOL TO BE ABLE TO PLAY VIDEOS AT SHOWS AND SURF THE NET...HERE IS A SHOT OF PINKY


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 21 2010, 09:05 AM~17560570
> *I AGREE WITH THE UGLY LOOK OF 72 6X9S ON THE REAR DECK, BUT REAR FILL IS A MUST.
> *


THIS CROSSOVER IF YOU CAN FIND IT, IS ALL THAT YOU NEED, DIAMOND AUDIO, IT HAS 2 INPUTS, AND 6, YES 6 OUTPUTS. SO WITH 1-2 CHANNEL AMP, YOU CAN CONTROL 6 SPEAKERS. WHAT IT DOES IS, GIVES YOU A HIGH, MID, AND REAR FILL, THE REAR FILL CAN BE SET UP TO 3 DB DROP, THAT IS LIKE CUTTING THE POWER TO A SPEAKER IN HALF. THE BENEFIT IS THAT IT GIVES YOU THE PRESENCE OF MUSIC BEHIND YOU, BUT AT HALF ITS VALUE. IF YOU DO NOT HAVE SOME SORT OF REAR FILL, YOUR MUSIC WILL BE UNBALANCED. 
http://cardiscountstereos.com/PDF_Files/Al...tCrossovers.pdf


----------



## ILLVILLE

So i think it's safe to say everybody has there own style and own taste when it comes how they like they like their music, but i'm sure there's one thing we can all agree on----- This is one bad ass build homie, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 25 2010, 02:40 PM~17599594
> *So i think it's safe to say everybody has there own style and own taste when it comes how they like they like their music, but i'm sure there's one thing we can all agree on----- This is one bad ass build homie, keep up the good work  :thumbsup:
> *


Well put. I should be back on this real soon. Hope to have the other project done and out of my garage in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## brad4372

keep up the great work!


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm going to try to get focused on this project again. I'm glad I took a break from it though since after not looking at it for a while now I realized I wasn't happy with the shape of the door pods.

I reshaped the speaker baffle a little and got the passenger door started to match.



















I need to pick up some resin tomorrow and see if I can make some real progess. The heat is killing me though, was 100 degrees today and I don't even have A/C in the house to be able to take a break and cool off. :burn:


----------



## 79 cutty

Hot damn, progress again! :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Lol, looking good man! Start slinging some resin on those beasts!


----------



## Airborne

watch your hardener in that heat, if you arent used to working with 'glass in that kind of heat and go a little over board ( I always do lol) you may brew up a smoker!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:thumbsup: glad to see your back on this


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 8 2010, 07:15 AM~17990562-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hot damn, progress again!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> Lol, looking good man! Start slinging some resin on those beasts!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting on some glass to cure right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 07:29 AM~17990598
> *watch your hardener in that heat, if you arent used to working with 'glass in that kind of heat and go a little over board ( I always do lol) you may brew up a smoker!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a mix ratio chart that shows the ratios for a wide variety of temps. I've had that happen in the past though before I got the chart.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 8 2010, 08:41 AM~17990791
> *:thumbsup: glad to see your back on this
> *


So is my homie, he wants to hear this shit bad.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 8 2010, 02:16 PM~17994417
> *I'm waiting on some glass to cure right now.
> I have a mix ratio chart that shows the ratios for a wide variety of temps. I've had that happen in the past though before I got the chart.
> So is my homie, he wants to hear this shit bad.
> *


I bet I have that same chart. Has come in handy on many occasions. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Didn't get much done but I at least got the base layer of glass done that will give me the contour of the door. 

I didn't get pics of each step mainly due to how quickly I had to work to get everything done. I first did a coat of thinned filler to get a good smooth finish on the back side and then layerd the cloth on before the filler set. 



















I should be able to pull and trim them tomorrow. Then I'll do some 2 part foam and get busy making them look like something.


----------



## 79 cutty

Progress is progress! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

2 part faom is a great idea. I have used it before and it beets the shit out of pulling fleece!


----------



## SwAnGiN88

you made this look easy.. so i am going to try this on my daily caprice..


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 9 2010, 07:06 AM~18000472-->
> 
> 
> 
> Progress is progress!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just like more progress better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 09:35 AM~18001072
> *2 part faom is a great idea. I have used it before and it beets the shit out of pulling fleece!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The foam is the way to go for sure. I used it on another set of pods I made and they turned out great so I'm sticking with it until I find a better/cheaper solution.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SwAnGiN88_@Jul 9 2010, 12:26 PM~18002264
> *you made this look easy.. so i am going to try this on my daily caprice..
> *


I wouldn't say it's easy just due to the time and patience needed. It all depends on how fancy you want to get, that will determine the difficulty level.


I made some better progress today. They look like something now. 

All trimmed and close to final shape.










Then I removed them and sealed up all the edges and openings to allow me to pour the foam in.



















Did a rough sanding to get the contours sorted out.










Bolted it back on the door panel for a test fit. I think it's looking real nice I just need to work on the transition from the edge of the baffle to the bottom board now.



















These should look real clean once they are perminetly attached. The door panels have a nice layer of foam under the vinyl/leather so the pods will squish into the door giving it a nice factory look.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I THINK SOME SPEAKER CLOTH WOULD REALLY MAKE THOSE LOOK NICE. ESPECIALLY FOR A BIG BODY CADDY


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 9 2010, 06:58 PM~18005632
> *I THINK SOME SPEAKER CLOTH WOULD REALLY MAKE THOSE LOOK NICE. ESPECIALLY FOR A BIG BODY CADDY
> *


I'm more than likely going to paint the pods body color. I may modify and/or paint the grilles as well.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got a little more done after dinner.

I sorted out how I was going to mount them and counter sunk some 1/4" bolts into the board. I filled over them with body filler (you can see in the last pic). I will do a backer board on the back side of the panel and sandwich the door panel between the two.



















I laid down a very light woven cloth over the foamed areas to seal them and make it rigid enough for filler. It's almost not visible once it's wet. It lays down very nice and doesn't pucker and lift around the rounded corners like a heavier weight or chopped mat does.




























Decided to wet the whole board down to help seal it so it won't soak up the primer so much hopefully.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 9 2010, 10:28 PM~18007058
> *Got a little more done after dinner.
> 
> I sorted out how I was going to mount them and counter sunk some 1/4" bolts into the board. I filled over them with body filler (you can see in the last pic). I will do a backer board on the back side of the panel and sandwich the door panel between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE YOU ARE STILL USING THE SCREW DRIVER TECHNIQUE. THEY GOT BITS FOR THAT... :cheesy: 

NICE TRANSITION FROM THE BOARD TO THE PODS


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 10 2010, 07:46 AM~18009201
> *I SEE YOU ARE STILL USING THE SCREW DRIVER TECHNIQUE.  THEY GOT BITS FOR THAT... :cheesy:
> 
> NICE TRANSITION FROM THE BOARD TO THE PODS
> *


No screwdriver was used. I just used a 1" drill bit and it was jumping around and left a rough finish. I have the bits to do it with a router but that shit is messy and it's faster to change a drill bit. 

I'm still going to work on the transition more also.


----------



## 79 cutty

Turning out nicely. What kind of foam are you using? The foam I was using had a larger cell structure, I like how tightly structured yours is. Ensures a clean wet out.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 11 2010, 08:28 AM~18015807
> *Turning out nicely. What kind of foam are you using? The foam I was using had a larger cell structure, I like how tightly structured yours is. Ensures a clean wet out.
> *


Just 2:1 expanding rate 2 part eurathane foam. It's not a brand name product, I get it from a local supply shop.




I've got one ready for primer.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good man!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Passenger side ready for primer


----------



## 79 cutty

Almost looks like you have done this before! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 12 2010, 07:57 AM~18023046
> *Almost looks like you have done this before!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Honestly this is only the second set of pods I've done. Maybe one day I'll get around to doing a set for myself.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 12 2010, 07:48 PM~18029928
> *Honestly this is only the second set of pods I've done. Maybe one day I'll get around to doing a set for myself.
> *


Lol, isn't that how it always goes. Although I have learned usually it is better not to do a set for yourself because if you are anything like me when I build for others I want it to be so perfect, that by the time I get around to my stuff I don't give two cents and it never ends up the way I want for my stuff. :happysad:


----------



## djbizz1

sick sick sick!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I always do my best work for others it seems also. 


Got the head unit mounted today.

This was in the way.










But not for long.










This was a bit tricky. I made a few brackets to make sure the unit is held properly. I'm sick of using shit plastic adapters that look like shit and just end up breaking.










The bottom bar spreads the load over a large surface to keep the dash from cracking.










Just need to make a trim piece to fill the gap now.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 13 2010, 10:04 PM~18041818
> *I always do my best work for others it seems also.
> Got the head unit mounted today.
> 
> This was in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not for long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a bit tricky. I made a few brackets to make sure the unit is held properly. I'm sick of using shit plastic adapters that look like shit and just end up breaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom bar spreads the load over a large surface to keep the dash from cracking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to make a trim piece to fill the gap now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that idea. For single din units the prefab ones do the trick fine and hold out decent, but for double dins I like the idea of something stronger holding the weight of the unit since the back side of the unit is rarely supported. (no ****)


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 14 2010, 10:37 AM~18043664
> *I like that idea. For single din units the prefab ones do the trick fine and hold out decent, but for double dins I like the idea of something stronger holding the weight of the unit since the back side of the unit is rarely supported. (no ****)
> *


Even those don't do so well if you have a car that hits some decent inches. The radio was always falling out of my Towncar from bottoming out when hopping.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 14 2010, 09:28 PM~18049832
> *Even those don't do so well if you have a car that hits some decent inches. The radio was always falling out of my Towncar from bottoming out when hopping.
> *


True in juiced cars not so well, I was refering more to daily applications, but very true.


----------



## southside64

its coming out nice!!!


----------



## KERRBSS

you done yet :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 17 2010, 07:48 AM~18067859
> *you done yet  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jul 17 2010, 09:48 AM~18067859-->
> 
> 
> 
> you done yet  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm stuck on where to put the all the 6x9s now that the rear deck is full of subs.
> :rimshot:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannahop_@Jul 17 2010, 12:31 PM~18068561
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


I'm waiting on the lazy ass owner to motivate me.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 17 2010, 08:13 PM~18071276
> *No. I'm stuck on where to put the all the 6x9s now that the rear deck is full of subs.
> :rimshot:
> I'm waiting on the lazy ass owner to motivate me.
> *


Leave em on the work bench! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> No. I'm stuck on where to put the all the 6x9s now that the rear deck is full of subs.
> :rimshot:
> 
> CUT HOLES IN THE ROOF AND MOUNT THEM UP THERE


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> No. I'm stuck on where to put the all the 6x9s now that the rear deck is full of subs.
> :rimshot:
> 
> CUT HOLES IN THE ROOF AND MOUNT THEM UP THERE
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> WHY NOT JUST GO A 5 1/4 POD ON THE SIDE PILLARS
Click to expand...


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm just playing about the 6x9's. 

Finally got the trim piece done. I'm pleased with it now it looks like it belongs there.




























Now I need to get the amp locations sorted out.


----------



## All Out Customs

Looking good!  Awesome work as always.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 19 2010, 09:17 PM~18088408
> *I'm just playing about the 6x9's.
> 
> Finally got the trim piece done. I'm pleased with it now it looks like it belongs there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get the amp locations sorted out.
> *


Looking clean man! Very nice!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 19 2010, 09:17 PM~18088408
> *I'm just playing about the 6x9's.
> 
> Finally got the trim piece done. I'm pleased with it now it looks like it belongs there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get the amp locations sorted out.
> *


Hey bro can you give me some more info about the head unit. i want to put a double din in my 94 and 3 audio places i went to were telling me it wouldnt fit. i see you cut out a piece ( not sure what that piece was) but is there anything i should look for when buying my head unit? like size, etc?

i got my eyes set on this one with a 7 in screen but id hate to buy it and find out its to big or wont fit you kno? :dunno:


----------



## jonjay206

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 19 2010, 09:17 PM~18088408
> *I'm just playing about the 6x9's.
> 
> Finally got the trim piece done. I'm pleased with it now it looks like it belongs there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get the amp locations sorted out.
> *



Damn bro, I wish you was in my town, i'd be throwin you some money.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

all that bracket he cut was a peice of the plastic dash, doesnt do much besides hold up a wiring harness. if you dont cut that to fit any aftermarket radio it sticks out the dash a few inches and looks hella ghetto

if those shops didnt know that, would you trust them working on your car


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Jul 21 2010, 07:04 PM~18106111
> *all that bracket he cut was a peice of the plastic dash, doesnt do much besides hold up a wiring harness. if you dont cut that to fit any aftermarket radio it sticks out the dash a few inches and looks hella ghetto
> 
> if those shops didnt know that, would you trust them working on your car
> *


fuck no thats why my shit isnt done yet hahah 

but ive never had or bought a double din unit beofre so i dont know what to look for in regards to the caddy


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jul 20 2010, 01:59 PM~18092830-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro can you give me some more info about the head unit. i want to put a double din in my 94 and 3 audio places i went to were telling me it wouldnt fit. i see you cut out a piece ( not sure what that piece was) but is there anything i should look for when buying my head unit? like size, etc?
> 
> i got my eyes set on this one with a 7 in screen but id hate to buy it and find out its to big or wont fit you kno? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 09:04 PM~18106111
> *all that bracket he cut was a peice of the plastic dash, doesnt do much besides hold up a wiring harness. if you dont cut that to fit any aftermarket radio it sticks out the dash a few inches and looks hella ghetto
> 
> if those shops didnt know that, would you trust them working on your car
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sums it up. The bigger issue with doing aftermarket for these Caddys is getting the unit mounted securely. We couldn't find a nice kit for mounting it thats why I built custom brakets and made my own trim panel for it. The factory unit is about the same height but is wider and it leaves a gap that needs to be filled.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jonjay206_@Jul 20 2010, 06:00 PM~18095156
> *Damn bro, I wish you was in my town, i'd be throwin you some money.
> *


I get that alot on line. Too bad nobody that lives near me will come off a buck for quality work.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 23 2010, 08:46 PM~18126499
> *Too bad nobody that lives near me will come off a buck for quality work.
> *


aint that the truth


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 23 2010, 10:46 PM~18126499
> * Too bad nobody that lives near me will come off a buck for quality work.
> *


word


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 19 2010, 09:17 PM~18088408
> *I'm just playing about the 6x9's.
> 
> Finally got the trim piece done. I'm pleased with it now it looks like it belongs there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get the amp locations sorted out.
> *


Looks good!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## travieso213

its coming out real nice bro


----------



## jonjay206

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 23 2010, 07:46 PM~18126499
> *I get that alot on line. Too bad nobody that lives near me will come off a buck for quality work.
> *



Shit you'd probably end up with my whole 401k :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

ttt


----------



## informer

clean, nicely done.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I have been tied up lately but managed to get back on this today. I had to plan out the hydraulic set up and racks first to determine where the rest of the audio gear would fit. 

The batteries for the sounds will share the rack with the hydraulic set up. I'm going to use 3 Kinetik 1800s.



















Now I can get busy making the amp rack for these.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 2 2010, 09:58 PM~18212988
> *I have been tied up lately but managed to get back on this today. I had to plan out the hydraulic set up and racks first to determine where the rest of the audio gear would fit.
> 
> The batteries for the sounds will share the rack with the hydraulic set up. I'm going to use 3 Kinetik 1800s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can get busy making the amp rack for these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Coming out nicely man!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks. This is turning into way more work than I first planned for. Oh well it will all be worth it in the end.

I almost finished the amp rack. Just need to modify a couple things but it's close.

I finished welding the tray to the subframe then moved onto the hold down.










Just showing off here.










Welded a 1/2" stover nut onto the tie down bracket which I failed to take pics of.










Hold down/amp rack top side










Under side. 










Bolted on.










I still need to drill and tap the frame for bolting the amps down but here is the layout.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Photobucket is acting up. I'll repost the pics that are the red X's tomorrow.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 3 2010, 10:27 PM~18221623
> *Photobucket is acting up. I'll repost the pics that are the red X's tomorrow.
> *



Have you tried the Image uploaded yet?Wayyy easier than having to mess around w/ PB


----------



## 79 cutty

Rack is coming out nicely. Are you going to do trim panels in the trunk when it is all done? Or will you just be able to see the amps like they are "floating?"


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Aug 4 2010, 10:50 AM~18225659-->
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the Image uploaded yet?Wayyy easier than having to mess around w/ PB
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what your refering to. I'm very limited on computer skills. Shit I'm surprised I could even figure out how to post pics in the first place.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Aug 4 2010, 10:56 AM~18225708
> *Rack is coming out nicely. Are you going to do trim panels in the trunk when it is all done? Or will you just be able to see the amps like they are "floating?"
> *


I may do a small platform for the amps just to put a barrier between the batteries and them. I'm not a big fan of using panels to cover everything. I'd rather leave everything visible to show off the attention to detail.


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up B, how you been? you done yet? and why are you installing 3 batteries just for the sounds? its only 1 sub amp...... :dunno: a SUNDOWN brand amp for that matter :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 4 2010, 11:28 PM~18231686
> *whats up B, how you been?  you done yet?  and why are you installing 3 batteries just for the sounds?  its only 1 sub amp...... :dunno: a SUNDOWN brand amp for that matter  :biggrin:
> *


wow


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 4 2010, 10:28 PM~18231686
> *whats up B, how you been?  you done yet?  and why are you installing 3 batteries just for the sounds?  its only 1 sub amp...... :dunno: a SUNDOWN brand amp for that matter  :biggrin:
> *


The entire system will put out 2800-3000w rms so I'd rather have extra power instead of not enough. 

I've been busy with these cars and family shit so haven't had any time at all for hanging out.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 5 2010, 12:03 AM~18231990
> *The entire system will put out 2800-3000w rms so I'd rather have extra power instead of not enough.
> 
> I've been busy with these cars and family shit so haven't had any time at all for hanging out.
> *



will said youve been busy with family stuff, thats cool. things been good?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 4 2010, 10:01 PM~18231420
> *I have no idea what your refering to. I'm very limited on computer skills. Shit I'm surprised I could even figure out how to post pics in the first place.
> I may do a small platform for the amps just to put a barrier between the batteries and them. I'm not a big fan of using panels to cover everything. I'd rather leave everything visible to show off the attention to detail.
> *


B - 

When you click reply you'll notice an image uploader link to the left...

Click it...

Click browse and goto your pictures... It'll let you upload multiple pics...

When you're done choosin your pics, click UPLOAD.. then you just copy and paste the image tags it gives you right into your reply...

And BTW, equipment preferences aside, Willie's stereo setup looks GREAT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Aug 5 2010, 07:57 AM~18234382-->
> 
> 
> 
> will said youve been busy with family stuff, thats cool.  things been good?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be better.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Detroit 6 ACE_@Aug 5 2010, 03:13 PM~18237204
> *B -
> 
> When you click reply you'll notice an image uploader link to the left...
> 
> Click it...
> 
> Click browse and goto your pictures...  It'll let you upload multiple pics...
> 
> When you're done choosin your pics, click UPLOAD..  then you just copy and paste the image tags it gives you right into your reply...
> 
> And BTW, equipment preferences aside, Willie's stereo setup looks GREAT!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the upload tips and props. 

Got the amp rack tapped for the mounting fasteners.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I managed to get the breakers mounted tonight. Did the same as on the amps, drilled and tapped the flat stock.


----------



## 63 Pimpala

:cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Well this weekend sucked. After doing some more mock up of the hydraulics I discovered the rear cylinders were going to hit the outside subs. So out came the baffle board and into the trash it went. 

The new layout.










I still need to cut the holes for these subs.










Put the rack back in the trunk and mocked up the amps to check for clearance on the subs. I don't feel like going for a 3rd attempt on this.



















It sucks that I had to rework this but at least I've come up with a design that will be easier to install and get sealed up when it's done.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 9 2010, 11:30 PM~18270277
> *Well this weekend sucked. After doing some more mock up of the hydraulics I discovered the rear cylinders were going to hit the outside subs. So out came the baffle board and into the trash it went.
> 
> The new layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to cut the holes for these subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the rack back in the trunk and mocked up the amps to check for clearance on the subs. I don't feel like going for a 3rd attempt on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks that I had to rework this but at least I've come up with a design that will be easier to install and get sealed up when it's done.
> *


those 2 subs firing into the rear seat cusion is not going to do much for you, your better off just sticking with the 2 subs facing up on the package tray. looks good....hurry up :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

beware of ground noise


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Aug 10 2010, 07:32 AM~18272996-->
> 
> 
> 
> those 2 subs firing into the rear seat cusion is not going to do much for you, your better off just sticking with the 2 subs facing up on the package tray.  looks good....hurry up  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bass finds it's way through the seat and reardeck when there is a box in the trunk and it will do the same here as well. I'm still working on doing a relief at the top corner. I've heard a car set up just like this years ago and it hammered.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Aug 10 2010, 09:36 PM~18279528
> *beware of ground noise
> *


Enlighten me. Are you saying that due to how close the amps are to the batteries? I'm always down to learn so feel free to comment.


----------



## Airborne

I am curious about the ground issue also. There is plenty of steel in that trunk and the base will be welded to the frame. I guess the hydraulic motors may cause interference but I have seen plenty of systems grounded to the same spot as the juice and no ground issues popped up.

Not saying it won't happen but I would like to know why you say that.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Either way the amps, batteries, and hydraulic pumps all get grounded to the frame. I always though fewer grounding points was a plus. :dunno:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 10 2010, 11:21 PM~18280105
> *Either way the amps, batteries, and hydraulic pumps all get grounded to the frame. I always though fewer grounding points was a plus. :dunno:
> *


me too, it is a solid frame car so the frame sounds like the best spot to me.


----------



## 20 Minutes

:thumbsup:


----------



## wannahop

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 10 2010, 05:32 AM~18272996
> *those 2 subs firing into the rear seat cusion is not going to do much for you, your better off just sticking with the 2 subs facing up on the package tray.  looks good....hurry up  :biggrin:
> *


Please do me a favor keep ur car tunes audio jockin opinion to youself thank you


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Aug 10 2010, 10:50 PM~18280438
> *Please do me a favor keep ur car tunes audio jockin opinion to youself thank you
> *


ACTUALLY HE IS CORRECT ESPECIALLY WITH FREE AIR SPEAKERS. THEY UNLINKE PORTED BOXES, HAVE A HARD TIME WHEN THEY PLAY CLOSE TO ANOTHER OBJECT. IE, THAT SEAT BEING THAT CLOSE. 

TYPICALLY YOU NEED ABOUT 2" MINUMUM DISTANCE FROM OBJECTS TO PREVENT WHAT IS CALLED CANCELATION. THE BASS WAVE COMING BACK TO QUICKLY INTO THE CONE AWAY. THE WAVES HITTING EACH OTHER TENDS TO LESSON THE IMPACT OF THE BASS WAVE, WHICH IN LEIMANS TERM IS CALLED CANCELLATION, ESPECIALLY WITH FREE AIR SPEAKERS.

I HAD A SETUP, AND ONCE I MOVE THEM BACK ABOUT 3", I GOT A PLEASANT SURPRISE.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Aug 10 2010, 11:50 PM~18280438
> *Please do me a favor keep ur car tunes audio jockin opinion to youself thank you
> *


i dont shop there anymore, i shop at BYRON AUDIO, he was the only person local that still had PC2150s in stock and in the box :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 11 2010, 06:41 AM~18283028
> *ACTUALLY HE IS CORRECT ESPECIALLY WITH FREE AIR SPEAKERS.  THEY UNLINKE PORTED BOXES, HAVE A HARD TIME WHEN THEY PLAY CLOSE TO ANOTHER OBJECT. IE, THAT SEAT BEING THAT CLOSE.
> 
> TYPICALLY YOU NEED ABOUT 2" MINUMUM DISTANCE FROM OBJECTS  TO PREVENT WHAT IS CALLED CANCELATION.  THE BASS WAVE COMING BACK TO QUICKLY INTO THE CONE AWAY.  THE WAVES HITTING EACH OTHER TENDS TO LESSON THE IMPACT OF THE BASS WAVE, WHICH IN LEIMANS TERM IS CALLED CANCELLATION,   ESPECIALLY WITH FREE AIR SPEAKERS.
> 
> I HAD A SETUP, AND ONCE I MOVE THEM BACK ABOUT 3", I GOT A PLEASANT SURPRISE.
> *


But if u would read they will not be right up against the back seat they will be set back away from the rear seat


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Aug 11 2010, 12:33 PM~18284368
> *But if u would read they will not be right up against the back seat they will be set back away from the rear seat
> *


As of today they are now set back 5" from the seat.

I sectioned the front baffle and layed it back 5" at the top.










Added some gussets and bracing.










Mounted the subs to check clearance.



















Shit is close.










Going to see if I can get the rest of the woodwork done on it tomorrow.


----------



## Airborne

you are a true craftsman! I am pretty sure this thing is going to fucking bang!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Aug 11 2010, 12:33 PM~18284368
> *But if u would read they will not be right up against the back seat they will be set back away from the rear seat
> *


WITH THE MODS HE JUS DID, PUTTING THA RELIEF, IT SHOULD BE REALLY NICE. THOSE INFINITE BAFFLES ARE GONNA BANG


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

THIS IS GOING 2 LOOK HOT WHEN YOUR DONE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 11 2010, 09:52 PM~18288588
> *you are a true craftsman! I am pretty sure this thing is going to fucking bang!
> *



:yes:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Aug 11 2010, 09:52 PM~18288588-->
> 
> 
> 
> you are a true craftsman! I am pretty sure this thing is going to fucking bang!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr. [email protected] 12 2010, 02:03 AM~18290565
> *THIS IS GOING 2 LOOK HOT WHEN YOUR DONE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@Aug 12 2010, 11:45 AM~18292410
> *:yes:
> *


Thanks fellas.



I spent most the day working on it.

Attached the end caps and added some 2x4 pieces to reinforce the joints. I also added some trim pieces for looks on the rear brace.



















Started doing some of the filling and smoothing but still have a lot of sanding to do.




























Another test fit. I need to do a couple of slots for the wiring but it fits real good other than that.


----------



## Airborne

what do you think of those breakers? I have some but never used them.

Some say they wear out but I think if you are tripping them your shit is wired wrong.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 14 2010, 10:45 PM~18310910
> *what do you think of those breakers? I have some but never used them.
> 
> Some say they wear out but I think if you are tripping them your shit is wired wrong.
> *


I've never used them before, so I don't yet have an opinion of them. Seems to me that they should do fine. I've used smaller breaker fuses in the fuse panel before with good results and both my house and garage have breakers so I figured I'd give them a try.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 15 2010, 12:04 AM~18310993
> *I've never used them before, so I don't yet have an opinion of them. Seems to me that they should do fine. I've used smaller breaker fuses in the fuse panel before with good results and both my house and garage have breakers so I figured I'd give them a try.
> *


pretty much the way I see it, as long as they are the same quality.


----------



## southside64

Looking good!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO

damn thats a lot of work. sure and the hell looks good too.


----------



## brian84corvette

you are doing a great job man.

making me want to ib a pair of 15's in ma back seat now also

will stay tuned for the finished product - testing and your level of satisfaction with the bass in the ride doing ib setup -


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by southside64+Aug 15 2010, 04:50 PM~18314982-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 12:19 AM~18339403
> *damn thats a lot of work. sure and the hell looks good too.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brian84corvette_@Aug 18 2010, 02:51 PM~18344028
> *you are doing a great job man.
> 
> making me want to ib a pair of 15's in ma back seat now also
> 
> will stay tuned for the finished product - testing and your level of satisfaction with the bass in the ride doing ib setup -
> *


Thanks guys. It's turned into way more work than I first thought but I'm pleased with how it's turning out now.

I sealed the mdf with fiberglass resin a couple days ago and just about have it all sanded and ready for primer. I'm going to paint everything to match the body color this time. The fabric was already fading from the sun so I'm not going that route again.

sealed










sanded










The reason I did the resin was to prevent the MDF from soaking up the paint materials. It's another new thing I'm trying so I report how well it works.


----------



## Airborne

the resin seals the MDF, it is a great idea and I have been doing it for a while now. I use it to 45 my corners too.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 18 2010, 10:10 PM~18348108
> *the resin seals the MDF, it is a great idea and I have been doing it for a while now. I use it to 45 my corners too.
> *


WOW, I DO THAT ALL THE TIME, THOUGHT THAT WAS COMMON PRACTICE


----------



## brian84corvette

the dirty rim poliece are about to show up at your house any time now.
lol
jk man - wash those things tho..


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Aug 19 2010, 12:59 AM~18349793-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, I DO THAT ALL THE TIME, THOUGHT THAT WAS COMMON PRACTICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be a common thing but I don't do much wood working and I have only done 1 MDF project that needed to be painted.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brian84corvette_@Aug 19 2010, 11:02 PM~18357662
> *the dirty rim poliece are about to show up at your house any time now.
> lol
> jk man -  wash those things tho..
> *


The car has been sitting outside for the last 2 years those rims are not going to ever be clean. It will get a new set once I'm done with it.


More progress today.

Made the brackets to hold the rear seat. I'll be drilling the holes larger and replacing the screws with bolts and lock nuts. Didn't feel like running to the hardware store today.



















Also drilled the angle support in the car to give more mounting points for the baffle.










I used some spray on bedliner stuff instead of under coating this time.



















Then I masked it off and sprayed some high build 2K.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 19 2010, 11:28 PM~18357950
> *It may be a common thing but I don't do much wood working and I have only done 1 MDF project that needed to be painted.
> The car has been sitting outside for the last 2 years those rims are not going to ever be clean. It will get a new set once I'm done with it.
> More progress today.
> 
> Made the brackets to hold the rear seat. I'll be drilling the holes larger and replacing the screws with bolts and lock nuts. Didn't feel like running to the hardware store today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE HOW THOSE DOOR PANELS CAME OUT, THAT SHIT IS VERY NICE, LOVE HOW YOU ENDING THEM, NICE WAY TO ROUND IT OUT, HAHAHA YOU JUST GOT JACKED


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

its clean work..but seems like alot of work for a ib setup looks like there is plenty air to do 2 12 at twice the power..cause for ib's only have the output of 2 conveintal..but thats a lot of time and good work here... :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Aug 19 2010, 11:39 PM~18358094-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE HOW THOSE DOOR PANELS CAME OUT, THAT SHIT IS VERY NICE, LOVE HOW YOU ENDING THEM, NICE WAY TO ROUND IT OUT, HAHAHA YOU JUST GOT JACKED
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting them into primer brings out the real shape of them thats for sure.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 20 2010, 12:52 AM~18358985
> *its clean work..but seems like alot of work for a ib setup looks like there is plenty air to do 2 12 at twice the power..cause for ib's only have the output of 2 conveintal..but thats a lot of time and good work here... :thumbsup:
> *


There would not be enough room for a box. If I built an enclouser that took up the same space it would be 1.5 cubes at best after displacement. This is a lot of work but it's the only way to fit all the batteries, pumps, amps and subs without losing the back seat. I know IB's don't get as loud as a sub in a ported enclouser, thats why I went with 4 of the largest subs I could fit.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

LOOKS GREAT. WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO FOR TRUNK/QUARTER PANEL RATTLE?? THOSE FLEETWOODS ARE KNOWN TO RATTLE LIKE A MOTHER


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Aug 21 2010, 08:20 PM~18371616
> *LOOKS GREAT. WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO FOR TRUNK/QUARTER PANEL RATTLE?? THOSE FLEETWOODS ARE KNOWN TO RATTLE LIKE A MOTHER
> *


I'm going to play around with some 2 part urethane expanding foam to seal off the trunk from the cabin and also keep rattles down.


I made some panels for the rear doors just to make sure they match the finish on the front doors.










Then primered them and gave all the other parts a few more coats after blocking them flat.










Got the head unit all wired and ran the rca, speaker, and power wires to the trunk.

rca's ran down the tunnel.










Speaker wires down the driver side rocker.










2 runs of 0/1 down the passenger rocker.










I tried to keep al the wires as far apart as possible and any wires that had to cross were done at a 90 degree angle.
I feel like I'm getting somewhere finally.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

where did you go through the firewall with the power cable, have any piucs


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Aug 23 2010, 03:43 PM~18385003
> *where did you go through the firewall with the power cable, have any piucs
> *


I drilled 2 holes side by side about 8-10" down from the large harness plug near the heater motor. It's a very tight fit since the wheel well liner is only about 2" away from the firewall. I don't have any pics of it.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I finally got everything painted today. :run: 

Base coat



















Clear coat. My "spray booth" ventilation is a little weak. :420:


----------



## 79 cutty

Coming together quite nicely man! Looking good!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 25 2010, 07:42 AM~18400677
> *Coming together quite nicely man! Looking good!
> *


At least the worst of it is behind me now. Shouldn't be too much longer before a test run.

Started getting the doors back together and blacked out the baffle board.










The flash makes the color look lighter than it is.



















Now to get my game plan together for all the foam filling and sealing of the trunk and cabin.


----------



## 79 cutty

Door panels turned out sweet! Dude is getting some top notch work! :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks.


Mounted and wired the crossovers and speakers. I added another piece of MDF to the back of the panels to sandwich the door panel to prevent rattles.










I set the panels back on for now. I need to go pick up new door clips for a better fit.



















Finished prepping the baffle and installed T nuts.










I glued some felt to the frame work to prevent the wood from making noise.










Installed baffle. It still needs to be bolted down and sealed though.










It fits nicely.










Ran power cable through the board and the other cables under neath.










I used my router to do a relief notch to prevent the wires from getting pinched.










Finally sorted out the trunk lifts. I just need to pick up a couple more ball stud mounts and it's good to go.



















Next on the list is to finish the battery wires and seal the baffle, then it will be time for the test run. hno:


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 24 2010, 10:15 PM~16991080
> *I'm not familiar with the RE stuff at all. If the sub isn't designed specifically for IB use I wouldn't do it. Thats why I decided to run the Fi's, they are built for IB applications only. I was let down that they didn't have the logo on them. They just look so plain.
> 
> The reason we chose Sundown was largely due to all the positive feedback I've found on them. Plus I like that they do real world testing to rate their ouput.
> 
> I plan on giving a full review of all the products once it's finished.
> *


Where did you find sundown in Mi I am looking to get a SAZ 3500, or 4500 set looks real clean


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 10 2010, 08:32 AM~18272996
> *those 2 subs firing into the rear seat cusion is not going to do much for you, your better off just sticking with the 2 subs facing up on the package tray.  looks good....hurry up  :biggrin:
> *


x2 it will give a nice back massage though keep up the great work love all you threads and installs


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Aug 27 2010, 12:10 AM~18417515
> *Where did you find sundown in Mi I am looking to get a SAZ 3500, or 4500 set looks real clean
> *


woofersetc.com or Ebay


HEY DOGG, WHERE YOU WELDED THAT ARM FOR YOUR SHOCK FOR THE TRUNK, YOU SHOULDA BOUGHT SOME LINEAR ACTUATORS, AND THEN YOU WOULDA BEEN ABLE TO LIFT AND DROP IT WITH A TOUCH OF A BUTTON. YOU DID A GREAT JOB ON THAT INSTALL FOR SURE


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Aug 27 2010, 12:10 AM~18417515
> *Where did you find sundown in Mi I am looking to get a SAZ 3500, or 4500 set looks real clean
> *


http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=52


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Aug 27 2010, 03:49 AM~18418528-->
> 
> 
> 
> woofersetc.com  or Ebay
> HEY DOGG, WHERE YOU WELDED THAT ARM FOR YOUR SHOCK FOR THE TRUNK, YOU SHOULDA BOUGHT SOME LINEAR ACTUATORS, AND THEN YOU WOULDA BEEN ABLE TO LIFT AND DROP IT WITH A TOUCH OF A BUTTON.  YOU DID A GREAT JOB  ON THAT INSTALL FOR SURE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They wouldn't be fast enough. The last thing I want is to have a fire in the trunk and not be able to open it quickly. The shocks lift it in less than 1 second and I don't have to worry about them failing or burning up.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Brahma Brian_@Aug 27 2010, 08:33 AM~18419076
> *http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=52
> *


Send ibanender a message on that site he is who I went through.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 27 2010, 09:05 PM~18424095
> *They wouldn't be fast enough. The last thing I want is to have a fire in the trunk and not be able to open it quickly. The shocks lift it in less than 1 second and I don't have to worry about them failing or burning up.
> Send ibanender a message on that site he is who I went through.
> *


MAN IF YOU NEED TO PUT A FIRE OUT LIKE THAT, THEN THERE IS SOMETHING ELSE GOING ON. MOST OF THOSE ACTUATORS HAVE FULL EXTENSION IN ABOUT 4 SECONDS


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 28 2010, 05:57 PM~18429029
> *MAN IF YOU NEED TO PUT A FIRE OUT LIKE THAT, THEN THERE IS SOMETHING ELSE GOING ON.  MOST OF THOSE ACTUATORS HAVE FULL EXTENSION IN ABOUT 4 SECONDS
> *


It's not uncommon for pump motors or soleniods to get very hot when running high voltage to them. 96volts to a 12v motor and there is always going to be a good chance of fire.




Bolted the baffle in a sealed it up.










Used a piece of flat bar to sandwich the board between it and the angle. I used stover nuts on everything to keep them from backing off.










Then I foam filled the dead space between the rear deck and the baffle board. I did this to both seal and prevent rattles. I'll trim it all once it sets up and then put a coat of black paint on it.




























Started wiring up the batteries. So close now to hearing this thing.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 28 2010, 11:52 PM~18430855
> *It's not uncommon for pump motors or soleniods to get very hot when running high voltage to them. 96volts to a 12v motor and there is always going to be a good chance of fire.
> *


BRO, I BEEN DEALING WITH HYROS SINCE 1979, AND DID MY FIRST INSTAL IN 1992. I THINK I KNOW A LIL BIT ABOUT HYDRAULICS. 

BUT TO EACH HIS OWN, JUST TRYING TO GIVE IDEALS TO A SICK INSTAL


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 29 2010, 12:52 AM~18430855
> *It's not uncommon for pump motors or soleniods to get very hot when running high voltage to them. 96volts to a 12v motor and there is always going to be a good chance of fire.
> Bolted the baffle in a sealed it up.*


For real, I have seen so many at shows and there have beena few where they couldnt get to the trunk  It's a good idea that your making it to open quickly. This looks great now I want to hear this thing at some shows!


----------



## datdude-oc

Lets get it it done I want to here it will have to take a trip to the 'D'


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Aug 29 2010, 08:05 AM~18431943
> *For real, I have seen so many at shows and there have beena few where they couldnt get to the trunk    It's a good idea that your making it to open quickly. This looks great now I want to hear this thing at some shows!
> *


I've seen a few fires as well. I've never had a full blown fire in the trunk but doing what I'm doing with this car it's just better that I plan for it.  




Well I can finally say that this thing hammers. I managed to get it wired and do a little shakedown run. It pounds out the low notes like nothing I've ever built before.
The car still needs to be lined with sound deadener and the alternator upgraded to get the most from it but I'm beyond pleased with both the amps and subs.

I'll try to get some video up soon. I have some more testing to do to see how well it will play real music. Once I do that I'll give a full report on everything.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

I gots a termlab


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Aug 30 2010, 09:14 PM~18445406
> *I gots a termlab
> *


Where you located? I'm not up on all the high tech shit does that just measure db's or can that be used for detecting clipping for setting gains also?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 18 2010, 11:10 PM~18348108
> *the resin seals the MDF, it is a great idea and I have been doing it for a while now. I use it to 45 my corners too.
> *


all the time i wouldnt dare spray mdf without it.....


does anyone know of any other ib subs than FI???


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 30 2010, 10:39 PM~18445669
> *Where you located? I'm not up on all the high tech shit does that just measure db's or can that be used for detecting clipping for setting gains also?
> *


Yep, it's the same one they use for current db drag shows. Im in the hazelpark area and I know some people that know you.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Aug 31 2010, 07:22 AM~18448514
> *Yep, it's the same one they use for current db drag shows. Im in the hazelpark area and I know some people that know you.
> *


yeah i can probably introduce you guys....


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

That's Swell!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Aug 29 2010, 08:05 AM~18431943
> *For real, I have seen so many at shows and there have beena few where they couldnt get to the trunk    It's a good idea that your making it to open quickly. This looks great now I want to hear this thing at some shows!
> *


THAT IS WHY YOU KEEP YOUR QUICK DISCONNECT UNDER THE DRIVERS SEAT. 

ONLY ROOKIES, AND HOPPERS KEEP THE DISCONNECT IN THE TRUNK.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 31 2010, 12:22 PM~18449912
> *THAT IS WHY YOU KEEP YOUR QUICK DISCONNECT UNDER THE DRIVERS SEAT.
> 
> ONLY ROOKIES, AND HOPPERS KEEP THE DISCONNECT IN THE TRUNK.
> *


bro, I have seen shit just happen that shouldn't have and getting to the trunk with an extinguisher was more important than looking cool. Aluminum panels, shitty connectors, umbrella's, spatula's etc coming from the bag you were sure was secure and closed hitting battery posts. So much could go wrong that a quick disconnect won't help. Especially on a car that gets driven often.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

It's a good idea to have both, but having a motorized trunk when you have juice isn't - My opinion. I have 18" and 24" italian made actuator's and they both take about 5 seconds to open but the simple fact is if they fail and you have no way to release the trunk then lot's of fun will happen. If it were a popular thing to motorize the trunk on juiced car's then urrbody would be doing it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 22 2010, 11:57 PM~16968264
> *Got a little more done today.
> 
> Test fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the baffle board for the 4th sub and put it in my hillbilly press for the glue to set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notched out the top baffle to let the 4th sub breath a little better. I'll remove a little foam from the seat back and cut the arm rest backing out also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will go together something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chop it up. Making room for everything. I'm not looking forward to dealing with this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that speaker setup looks real good in the rear like that :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 31 2010, 12:22 PM~18449912
> *THAT IS WHY YOU KEEP YOUR QUICK DISCONNECT UNDER THE DRIVERS SEAT.
> 
> ONLY ROOKIES, AND HOPPERS KEEP THE DISCONNECT IN THE TRUNK.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Aug 31 2010, 01:18 PM~18450956
> *It's a good idea to have both, but having a motorized trunk when you have juice isn't - My opinion. I have 18" and 24" italian made actuator's and they both take about 5 seconds to open but the simple fact is if they fail and you have no way to release the trunk then lot's of fun will happen. If it were a popular thing to motorize the trunk on juiced car's then urrbody would be doing it.
> *


WELL DAMN, YOUR CYLINDER COULD BEND, AND YOU COULD NOT BE ABLE TO GET IT OPEN ALSO. OR ZUES BUTTHOLE COULD OPEN UP AND START A FIRE IN YOUR TRUNK. 

MY POINT WAS THAT IT IS A SUPER INSTAL, MAKING IT A BIT MORE CUSTON WOULD BE SICK, AND THE DIFFERENCE WOULD BE A FEW SECONDS, OR YEAH A FEW SECOND CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE. BUT IF YOU HAVE A QUALITY SET UP, AND NOT ALL JERRY RIGGED, THEN YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE ANY DRAMATIC ISSUES.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 31 2010, 07:05 PM~18453506
> *WELL DAMN, YOUR CYLINDER COULD BEND, AND YOU COULD NOT BE ABLE TO GET IT OPEN ALSO.  OR ZUES BUTTHOLE COULD OPEN UP AND START A FIRE IN YOUR TRUNK.
> 
> MY POINT WAS THAT IT IS A SUPER INSTAL, MAKING IT A BIT MORE CUSTON WOULD BE SICK, AND THE DIFFERENCE WOULD BE A FEW SECONDS, OR YEAH A FEW SECOND CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE.  BUT IF YOU HAVE A QUALITY SET UP, AND NOT ALL JERRY RIGGED, THEN YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE ANY DRAMATIC ISSUES.
> *


Gotcha :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 31 2010, 07:05 PM~18453506
> *WELL DAMN, YOUR CYLINDER COULD BEND, AND YOU COULD NOT BE ABLE TO GET IT OPEN ALSO.  OR ZUES BUTTHOLE COULD OPEN UP AND START A FIRE IN YOUR TRUNK.
> 
> MY POINT WAS THAT IT IS A SUPER INSTAL, MAKING IT A BIT MORE CUSTON WOULD BE SICK, AND THE DIFFERENCE WOULD BE A FEW SECONDS, OR YEAH A FEW SECOND CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE.  BUT IF YOU HAVE A QUALITY SET UP, AND NOT ALL JERRY RIGGED, THEN YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE ANY DRAMATIC ISSUES.
> *


damn man, always geting like this.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 31 2010, 08:01 PM~18454433
> *damn man, always geting like this.
> *


GETTING LIKE WHAT DOGG


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer+Aug 31 2010, 06:22 AM~18448514-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's the same one they use for current db drag shows. Im in the hazelpark area and I know some people that know you.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 07:24 AM~18448648
> *yeah i can probably introduce you guys....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ****!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 31 2010, 11:22 AM~18449912
> *THAT IS WHY YOU KEEP YOUR QUICK DISCONNECT UNDER THE DRIVERS SEAT.
> 
> ONLY ROOKIES, AND HOPPERS KEEP THE DISCONNECT IN THE TRUNK.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG DIRTY_@Aug 31 2010, 06:05 PM~18453506
> *WELL DAMN, YOUR CYLINDER COULD BEND, AND YOU COULD NOT BE ABLE TO GET IT OPEN ALSO.  OR ZUES BUTTHOLE COULD OPEN UP AND START A FIRE IN YOUR TRUNK.
> 
> MY POINT WAS THAT IT IS A SUPER INSTAL, MAKING IT A BIT MORE CUSTON WOULD BE SICK, AND THE DIFFERENCE WOULD BE A FEW SECONDS, OR YEAH A FEW SECOND CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE.  BUT IF YOU HAVE A QUALITY SET UP, AND NOT ALL JERRY RIGGED, THEN YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE ANY DRAMATIC ISSUES.
> *


Well if you take the time to look at the size of the racks you would see that there will be lots of batteries and they aren't going to be for looks. This ain't no lay and play build. I do very high quality work but as I stated before there is no way to run 96v through 12v motors and solenoids without a real risk of fire. I also do split banks and need a disconnect in the trunk incase a solenoid melts down and creates it's own ground. I'm the dude doing the build and posting the work. I don't need to argue my reasoning or methodes. The work will speak for itself. 

So if my thread could be free of the bickering that would be great. If anyone feels they could do a better job do so and start a new thread. Don't talk about it be about it.


----------



## OUTHOPU

There is a little more to do but here is a peek at it.










The back seat set in place.


















*Click on these pics for videos*

Front windows down and flexing.




Finally found a good use for my daughters long hair :cheesy: 



Now all the gear gets pulled back out and I get busy with the sound deadener.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 31 2010, 09:12 PM~18455189
> *I'll keep that in mind.
> You ****!
> Well if you take the time to look at the size of the racks you would see that there will be lots of batteries and they aren't going to be for looks. This ain't no lay and play build. I do very high quality work but as I stated before there is no way to run 96v through 12v motors and solenoids without a real risk of fire. I also do split banks and need a disconnect in the trunk incase a solenoid melts down and creates it's own ground. I'm the dude doing the build and posting the work. I don't need to argue my reasoning or methodes. The work will speak for itself.
> 
> So if my thread could be free of the bickering that would be great. If anyone feels they could do a better job do so and start a new thread. Don't talk about it be about it.
> *


IT WAS NOT ABOUT THAT DOGG, AND I DID NOT KNOW I WAS ARGUING, JUST TALKING ABOUT SHIT. I WAS RUNNING 108 VOLTS TO A HOPPER AND MY DISCONNECT WAS ON THE OUTSIDE OF THE CAR, BECAUSE YOUR NOT GONNA TRUST TRYING TO OPEN YOUR TRUNK IF YOUR HOPPING. AND IF YOUR FLY HOPPING, THEN YOU BETTER HAVE A DISCONNECT UNDER THE SEAT BECAUSE BY THE TIME YOU PUT THE CAR IN PARK AND GET TO THE BACK, YOUR BURNT UP ANYWAY. 

BUT DO YOUR THING DOGG, NOT MY BUILD, JUST GIVING EXAMPLES


----------



## HumboldtCruizen707

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 31 2010, 07:45 PM~18455560
> *There is a little more to do but here is a peek at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back seat set in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front windows down and flexing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found a good use for my daughters long hair  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Now all the gear gets pulled back out and I get busy with the sound deadener.
> *


Nice build man. Cant wait to see the video of this system bumpin. :boink:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Mar 23 2010, 09:12 PM~16978165
> *I got a boner
> *


your not in the caberet :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HumboldtCruizen707+Sep 1 2010, 11:45 AM~18459978-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build man. Cant wait to see the video of this system bumpin. :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are 3 video links in the last post. Just click on the last 3 pics and you should see the videos.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2010, 12:14 PM~18460230
> *your not in the caberet :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


It's justified he owns the car.


----------



## HumboldtCruizen707

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 1 2010, 11:58 AM~18460987
> *There are 3 video links in the last post. Just click on the last 3 pics and you should see the videos.
> It's justified he owns the car.
> *


Dam didnt even realize those were videos. Looks dope , too bad you cant hear the bass over video for shit. Good build looks like its movin.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HumboldtCruizen707_@Sep 1 2010, 02:46 PM~18461365
> *Dam didnt even realize those were videos. Looks dope , too bad you cant hear the bass over video for shit. Good build looks like its movin.
> *


My camera used to record sound but it must have crapped out because I get no sound on anything now when recording. :dunno:


----------



## brian84corvette

so give me your first impressions on hearing it.

how does your four 10" ib setup compair to other "boxed" setups youve got to listen to ?
or is the car giving you a case of the rattles = sound deadning time now
lol - I played that game forever in my old corvette. turns out the plastic trim pannels overlaped eachother and kept coming loose.
I ended up using that horrible peal and seal stuff on each overlaped piece of plastic so it would "melt" them together in the hot south FL sun
lol please dont use peal and seal tho. that stuff is horrible - and only works about half as good as real sound deadning materials , of wich im shure you already know all this hahaha

I got messin with my bass in my lowrider today. got mad at it all and ripped it all out... gona start fresh


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Sep 2 2010, 12:42 AM~18466311
> *so give me your first impressions on hearing it.
> 
> how does your four 10" ib setup compair to other "boxed" setups youve got to listen to ?
> or is the car giving you a case of the rattles = sound deadning time now
> lol - I played that game forever in my old corvette.  turns out the plastic trim pannels overlaped eachother and kept coming loose.
> I ended up using that horrible peal and seal stuff on each overlaped piece of plastic so it would "melt" them together in the hot south FL sun
> lol   please dont use peal and seal tho.  that stuff is horrible - and only works about half as good as real sound deadning materials , of wich im shure you already know all this  hahaha
> 
> I got messin with my bass in my lowrider today.  got mad at it all and ripped it all out...  gona start fresh
> *


what's the matter? Don't you like your car smelling like a hot roof? How about sticking it back on anything that was at even a slight angle?


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

seeing as i used dynamat extreme in my fleetwood. and your doing the same car. good luck. it sure did suck.i done everything except the floor in the passenger area.


----------



## HumboldtCruizen707

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Sep 2 2010, 09:44 AM~18469630
> *seeing as i used dynamat extreme in my fleetwood. and your doing the same car. good luck. it sure did suck.i done everything except the floor in the passenger area.
> *


What sucked about it? I got a fleetwood im workin on too and havent sound deadened it yet. Did it suck just layin it all down or are you saying it sucked at sound quality?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Sep 1 2010, 11:42 PM~18466311
> *so give me your first impressions on hearing it.
> 
> how does your four 10" ib setup compair to other "boxed" setups youve got to listen to ?
> or is the car giving you a case of the rattles = sound deadning time now
> lol - I played that game forever in my old corvette.  turns out the plastic trim pannels overlaped eachother and kept coming loose.
> I ended up using that horrible peal and seal stuff on each overlaped piece of plastic so it would "melt" them together in the hot south FL sun
> lol    please dont use peal and seal tho.  that stuff is horrible - and only works about half as good as real sound deadning materials , of wich im shure you already know all this  hahaha
> 
> I got messin with my bass in my lowrider today.  got mad at it all and ripped it all out...  gona start fresh
> *



Well they are 12" subs just to be clear. It way out performs the 4 10" Kicker CVRs that were in the trunk before in every way. It is louder, hits harder, and plays way lower. They do a very good job at keeping pace with rapid drum kicks even. I know that the overall sound quality of the system will improve after I finish deadening and reinstalling the interior.

So in a nut shell. I'm completely blown away by the performance of both the Fi IB3 subs and Sundown amps. The best part is very little trunk space was used which means I can still do the big hydraulic set up I had planned for this car.

I will be using a product from Al's liner that is basically a urethane spray in bedliner with rubber crumb added for extra weight to make it a sound deadener.

It may be a bit before I get to that since there is a few small rust holes to address before spraying in the liner.


----------



## brian84corvette

sorry bro - I wasnt trying to diss I missed that they were 12's
those fi subs have some serious foam surround on them
cause at a glimpse it looks like a 10 cause the foam is so fat around.
lol

do you think......
the more hydraulic stuff / batterys you cram in the trunk - the more air space your taking away from the subs - will it change the "tuning" of your system... ?


im gona snap some pix of my car empty in the rear
with some measurments...
want your oppinion on if I have the space to go with an ib setup like yours. at a glance tho - its looking like its gona be difficult to say the least.


----------



## brian84corvette

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 2 2010, 06:52 AM~18468056
> *what's the matter? Don't you like your car smelling like a hot roof? How about sticking it back on anything that was at even a slight angle?
> *



no 
putting peal and seal on any vertical surface the sun will cause it to get hot
and melt - and slide down in to a big messy puddle / pool of yucky tar
in your car.
yeah


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

it suck deadening mine b/c the aluminum backing will give you razor like cuts and if you wear gloves the adhesive sticks to them so its a pain. then i didnt just lay it down press it and be done. its molded into every crack/conture ect. rough on the hands and im a bodyman.

i never used the spray deadener but i dont think it would be better, but ianything is better than the bare panels.


dont wanna thread jack and have a bunch of big pics but you can check my deadening out here

inside skin and outter shell of the door done






back deck done



whole trunk







decklid



whole roof


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

fuck just go here, page 8 and 9 if it doesnt bring you there

http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/Sli...tine/?start=140


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Sep 2 2010, 04:31 PM~18471897
> *sorry bro - I wasnt trying to diss   I missed that they were 12's
> those fi subs have some serious foam surround on them
> cause at a glimpse it looks like a 10  cause the foam is so fat around.
> lol
> 
> do you think......
> the more hydraulic stuff / batterys you cram in the trunk - the more air space your taking away from the subs - will it change the "tuning" of your system...    ?
> im gona snap some pix of my car empty in the rear
> with some measurments...
> want your oppinion on if I have the space to go with an ib setup like yours.    at a glance tho - its looking like its gona be difficult to say the least.
> *


I didn't take it as a diss. Just wanted to be clear on what I'm using. I'm not sure really what effect adding batteries will have but considering it's not a sealed enclousre I'm going to guess the effect will be minimal. The trunk and cabin are sealed off from each other but the trunk will have several holes for the cylinders and battery racks so it's far from air tight. The biggest limiting factor for using the Fi IB3 is that they are only available in 12",15", and 18" so you'll need at least 14"s of flat surface to mount their smallest sub. Doing this build was way harder than constructing a proper vented enclosure but I didn't have the space for a pair of Fi BTL 12"s in a ported box.




> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Sep 2 2010, 04:42 PM~18472008
> *fuck just go here, page 8 and 9 if it doesnt bring you there
> 
> http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/Sli...tine/?start=140
> *


You did a nice job and I know that product works. I've used Dynamat in the past with good results. In fact I used some left over mat under the baffle in the trunk since I wouldn't be able to spray under it with it installed. I'm going the spray in route as it's much easier to cover a large area and when properly prepped the liner will not peel or lift. I've used the bedliner for a couple truck bed jobs and it worked great. It lays down nice and thick, it's equal to or better than Rhinoliner. It's not like that Herculiner roll on junk that is barely thicker than paint.

Another reason for using it is cost. I should be able to do the entire interior and trunk for about $300.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 2 2010, 05:05 PM~18472249
> *I didn't take it as a diss. Just wanted to be clear on what I'm using. I'm not sure really what effect adding batteries will have but considering it's not a sealed enclousre I'm going to guess the effect will be minimal. The trunk and cabin are sealed off from each other but the trunk will have several holes for the cylinders and battery racks so it's far from air tight. The biggest limiting factor for using the Fi IB3 is that they are only available in 12",15", and 18" so you'll need at least 14"s of flat surface to mount their smallest sub. Doing this build was way harder than constructing a proper vented enclosure but I didn't have the space for a pair of Fi BTL 12"s in a ported box.
> You did a nice job and I know that product works. I've used Dynamat in the past with good results. In fact I used some left over mat under the baffle in the trunk since I wouldn't be able to spray under it with it installed. I'm going the spray in route as it's much easier to cover a large area and when properly prepped the liner will not peel or lift. I've used the bedliner for a couple truck bed jobs and it worked great. It lays down nice and thick, it's equal to or better than Rhinoliner. It's not like that Herculiner roll on junk that is barely thicker than paint.
> 
> Another reason for using it is cost. I should be able to do the entire interior and trunk for about $300.
> *


HAVE YOU EVER USED CASCADE. THEY HAVE A SPRAYABLE SOUND DEADNING. VERY NICE


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 2 2010, 10:53 PM~18474480
> *HAVE YOU EVER USED CASCADE.  THEY HAVE A SPRAYABLE SOUND DEADNING.  VERY NICE
> *


i never used dish soap for that application before :biggrin:


----------



## HumboldtCruizen707

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Sep 2 2010, 02:42 PM~18472008
> *fuck just go here, page 8 and 9 if it doesnt bring you there
> 
> http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/Sli...tine/?start=140
> *


Nice. How much it cost you to dyna mat that whole fleetwood?


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

i bought 4 of the dynamat extreme bulk packs. i think its 36 sqft per box. i have 2 sheets left over. everything is done in the car door skin and door frame. i just didnt do the interior cabin floor. it cost $750 for the dynamat, it also cost me sore hands and some razor cuts


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Sep 4 2010, 01:11 PM~18486044
> *i bought 4 of the dynamat extreme bulk packs. i think its 36 sqft per box. i have 2 sheets left over. everything is done in the car door skin and door frame. i just didnt do the interior cabin floor. it cost $750 for the dynamat, it also cost me sore hands and some razor cuts
> *


should have went with second skin damplifier or damplifier pro


----------



## smooth designs

another awesome build your doing ..great job b! cant wait to see you and willie rollin out the caddy when its done.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

STOP MESSING AROUND, WHERE IS THE FINISHED PRODUCT. BY THE WAY, I MADE COMMENTS BRO, BUT THIS WAS A SICK BUILD, AND ALOT OF DIFFERENT THINGS WITH THE DOOR PODS. KEEP DOING YOUR THING DOGG


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB+Sep 4 2010, 01:11 PM~18486044-->
> 
> 
> 
> i bought 4 of the dynamat extreme bulk packs. i think its 36 sqft per box. i have 2 sheets left over. everything is done in the car door skin and door frame. i just didnt do the interior cabin floor. it cost $750 for the dynamat, it also cost me sore hands and some razor cuts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I'm not using that again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by smooth [email protected] 5 2010, 12:02 AM~18489138
> *another awesome build your doing ..great job b! cant wait to see you and willie rollin out the caddy when its done.. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Hopefully it will hit the streets next spring. It's been down for too long already.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2010, 10:31 PM~18511247
> *STOP MESSING AROUND, WHERE IS THE FINISHED PRODUCT.  BY THE WAY, I MADE COMMENTS BRO, BUT THIS WAS A SICK BUILD, AND ALOT OF DIFFERENT THINGS WITH THE DOOR PODS.  KEEP DOING YOUR THING DOGG
> *


It won't be 100% completed until spring. I pulled all the audio gear back out and finished removing the interior to get the body ready to be pulled for the frame work that is to come.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I did get a bit more done though.
I bored a hole in the interior to start filling the front of the 1/4 panels with foam. 










1 quart of mixed foam filled from the rocker to the rear deck solid.










It can make a mess if you don't get all the openings taped off.










This is the area inside the trunk above the wheel tub. The foam really expands and fills a lot of space with a small amount of foam mix.










Decided to glass and paint the dash to match the rear deck now.

Made a 1/8" press board panel for a air bag delete. Glued it in and filled the top with foam.










I just used masking tape to make a border around the area that needed filling. 










Trimmed, sanded, and ready for glass.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good man!


----------



## Airborne

where did you get that foam?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Sep 8 2010, 06:47 PM~18518091-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good man!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It's coming along.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Sep 8 2010, 06:56 PM~18518167
> *where did you get that foam?
> *


I'm lucky enough to have a local fiberglass/composite supply house 2 blocks from me. You can do a search on 2 part urethane foam though and find lots of online suppliers. You can get different expanding rates 2to1 4to1... The higher ratios expand more but you give up density.


----------



## HumboldtCruizen707

What have you done or what do you plan on doing to silence the exterior rocker panels and license plate cuz i know they rattle like a motha f********???? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HumboldtCruizen707_@Sep 8 2010, 11:33 PM~18522142
> *What have you done or what do you plan on doing to silence the exterior rocker panels and license plate cuz i know they rattle like a motha f********???? :biggrin:
> *


I can't speak for OUTHOPU's plans but as far as the license plate goes it is a very simple fix, just sound deaden the back of the plate.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HumboldtCruizen707+Sep 9 2010, 01:33 AM~18522142-->
> 
> 
> 
> What have you done or what do you plan on doing to silence the exterior rocker panels and license plate cuz i know they rattle like a motha f********???? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still working on a game plan for that. I'll come up with something one way or another.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Sep 9 2010, 07:35 AM~18522872
> *I can't speak for OUTHOPU's plans but as far as the license plate goes it is a very simple fix, just sound deaden the back of the plate.
> *


I think he's talking about the rubber filler panel that goes between the bumper and the body. That piece was probably making the most noise on this car.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 9 2010, 11:19 AM~18523593
> *I'm still working on a game plan for that. I'll come up with something one way or another.
> I think he's talking about the rubber filler panel that goes between the bumper and the body. That piece was probably making the most noise on this car.
> *


I use "great foam" on the bumpers. It sprays in there nice and proper like


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 9 2010, 06:16 PM~18527301
> *I use "great foam" on the bumpers. It sprays in there nice and proper like
> *


I had to use some of that for sealing the baffle to the rear deck where it wasn't an option to pour the 2 part foam into the cavities that needed filling. There is also a 2 part foam system that uses a gun with a mixing tip similar to the panel bond systems. 


I laid up the glass today started with 2 layers.










Then added 2 more for good measure.










I'm using a very light weight woven cloth that will leave me a fairly flat smooth surface that should hopefull require less filler and blocking to get it ready for paint.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Found this on another site. I got a good laugh from it. I think it fits this build topic perfectly.

An asshole moves in!


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

why did you glass over the side vents for heat/defrost


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 9 2010, 07:41 PM~18528851
> *Found this on another site. I got a good laugh from it. I think it fits this build topic perfectly.
> 
> An asshole moves in!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

First of all you have to have quite a bit of spare time to come up with something like that....and second of all: TOO FUNNY! I love it because anyone who runs JL that seems to be their only substantial reasoning behind why they run it...."Do you know how much that 1 sub costed?"

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB+Sep 9 2010, 10:45 PM~18529597-->
> 
> 
> 
> why did you glass over the side vents for heat/defrost
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not going to be driven in the snow or rain so why leave the ugly vents. I wanted to delet the center vent also but left it just incase he gets caught in the rain or goes for a late season cruise.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Sep 10 2010, 09:53 AM~18532840
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> First of all you have to have quite a bit of spare time to come up with something like that....and second of all: TOO FUNNY! I love it because anyone who runs JL that seems to be their only substantial reasoning behind why they run it...."Do you know how much that 1 sub costed?"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I thought the same thing thats why I got such a kick out of it.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

it doesnt get real cold here in louisiana but i still use mine, helps with dew on the windows too.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Sep 10 2010, 12:14 PM~18533856
> *it doesnt get real cold here in louisiana but i still use mine, helps with dew on the windows too.
> *


It's not worth keeping them. The car will be garage kept and taken out when the weather permits.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Sanded and prepped for filler.










Full skim coat of filler.










Now comes the block sanding. :tears:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 11 2010, 08:58 PM~18544403
> *Sanded and prepped for filler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full skim coat of filler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the block sanding. :tears:
> *


That never gets old! :biggrin: 

Looking good though man. Coming along nicely!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Laid down some high build primer tonight, 5 coats so I'm going to let it bake in the sun tomorrow. Then comes..........thats right more block sanding. :rant:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 14 2010, 10:36 PM~18570042
> *Laid down some high build primer tonight, 5 coats so I'm going to let it bake in the sun tomorrow. Then comes..........thats right more block sanding. :rant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS A GREAT JOB


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

i feel your pain, i to shaved the airbag off the dashpad , fiberglassed it up and got to sanding.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Sep 15 2010, 12:14 PM~18574619
> *i feel your pain, i to shaved the airbag off the dashpad , fiberglassed it up and got to sanding.
> *


If it wasn't for the dam airbag opening having to be filled it would have been a piece of cake but that area was a bitch to get flattened out. I hate wavy body work.

I did manage to get it painted today though.










Thats going to be it for a while on updates. I won't finish putting it all back together until spring. I got started on building the frame for this car so once I swap the body over then I'll button everything up.

Here is a link to that build if anybody is interested.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561767


----------



## smooth designs

wow! love the color .great job b!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 24 2010, 02:40 PM~18653537
> *If it wasn't for the dam airbag opening having to be filled it would have been a piece of cake but that area was a bitch to get flattened out. I hate wavy body work.
> 
> I did manage to get it painted today though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats going to be it for a while on updates. I won't finish putting it all back together until spring. I got started on building the frame for this car so once I swap the body over then I'll button everything up.
> 
> Here is a link to that build if anybody is interested.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561767
> *


Came out clean man, great job!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 24 2010, 01:40 PM~18653537
> *If it wasn't for the dam airbag opening having to be filled it would have been a piece of cake but that area was a bitch to get flattened out. I hate wavy body work.
> 
> I did manage to get it painted today though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats going to be it for a while on updates. I won't finish putting it all back together until spring. I got started on building the frame for this car so once I swap the body over then I'll button everything up.
> 
> Here is a link to that build if anybody is interested.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561767
> *


that came out nice. i'm digging it bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8 TRIPPN

yo that shit look good. i wish i could do stuff like that. but i=what if i fuck it up? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 24 2010, 04:40 PM~18653537
> *If it wasn't for the dam airbag opening having to be filled it would have been a piece of cake but that area was a bitch to get flattened out. I hate wavy body work.
> 
> I did manage to get it painted today though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats going to be it for a while on updates. I won't finish putting it all back together until spring. I got started on building the frame for this car so once I swap the body over then I'll button everything up.
> 
> Here is a link to that build if anybody is interested.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561767
> *


THE SUN IS GONNA WHOOP YOUR ASS AGAINST THAT DASH BOARD................. :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by STR8 TRIPPN+Sep 24 2010, 07:57 PM~18654914-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo that shit look good. i wish i could do stuff like that. but i=what if i fuck it up? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only a car and parts are still available when needed. It's not like somebodys life is at stake. This is my the first time doing a dash like this. If your afraid to fail you'll never learn. Just do work and learn from your mistakes.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG DIRTY_@Sep 24 2010, 08:55 PM~18655296
> *THE SUN IS GONNA WHOOP YOUR ASS AGAINST THAT DASH BOARD................. :cheesy:
> *


That remains to be seen. The sun wasn't out by the time I got the dash back in.


----------



## DeeLoc

wow, Outhopu, I wish I was swimming in $ right now cause I'd love to send my car over to you and let you keep it for a year and build it...dam...I thought your hydraulic work was meticulous...


----------



## Hoss805

getting Down homie..


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

i done my dash 2 times before i got it right, first time i didnt fiberglass it and it cracked, lesson learned...if you dont attempt something youll get nothing done


as for glare i have my dashpad smoothed and painted red also and i get no glare at all


----------



## droppen98

as always that is some bad ass work! did you degrease the dash before glassing it? im trying to talk one of my costumers into glassing his dash


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Sep 24 2010, 11:15 PM~18656248-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow, Outhopu, I wish I was swimming in $ right now cause I'd love to send my car over to you and let you keep it for a year and build it...dam...I thought your hydraulic work was meticulous...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and me both brother. I do work for other people to keep from going crazy because I don't have the cash to finish mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 05:18 AM~18657865
> *getting Down homie..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 10:41 AM~18658563
> *i done my dash 2 times before i got it right, first time i didnt fiberglass it and it cracked, lesson learned...if you dont attempt something youll get nothing done
> as for glare i have my dashpad smoothed and painted red also and i get no glare at all
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-droppen98_@Sep 25 2010, 03:41 PM~18659948
> *as always that is some bad ass work! did you degrease the dash before glassing it? im trying to talk one of my costumers into glassing his dash
> *


I wiped the entire surface down with acetone. I just kept wiping it down until the dye from the vinyl started rubbing of on the rag. I also used a 36 grit disc on my 7" grinder to ruff the entire surface to give the resin lots of are to bite into. You have to be carefull though and just lightly glide the disc over the surface keeping it a flat as possible or it will dig in and burn down to the foam. I also wrapped the glass around all the edges to keep it from lifting and delaminating later.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 26 2010, 08:54 AM~17006499
> *This is Martian's old ride. Bad as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One of the few lowrider stereo installs with a great fit and finish!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 27 2010, 06:11 PM~17018686
> *Fail. It's full range. Lows, mids, highs= full range. Whens the last time you seen a 2nd band playing behind you at a concert? Rear fill is yet another way for audio manufactures to make people spend more cash. In my opinion the only good rear speakers are for is making a system louder . Trust me this thing will be very loud on the highs already.
> Thats what I'm shooting for.
> Started doing the bracing.
> 
> 2x2x3/16" angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bolted it in to hold it in place then tied into the trunk hinge are by welding it. I then did some stitch welds along the edges to keep the pieces from rattling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got more to do. At least now everybody can stop worring about the flimsy sheetmetal thats missing. :cheesy:
> *


You are correct about it being full range but you have never seen a band playing in front of you and they have subs behind you like this car is set up, also when a band plays in front of you its in mono not stereo and when you listening to tunes in your car its stereo, 2 totally different animals. Any way it really comes down to preference, im a fan of rear fill but thats just me! As always great job! you got skillz homie!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 25 2010, 09:16 PM~18661636
> *You are correct about it being full range but you have never seen a band playing in front of you and they have subs behind you like this car is set up, also when a band plays in front of you its in mono not stereo and when you listening to tunes in your car its stereo, 2 totally different animals.  Any way it really comes down to preference, im a fan of rear fill but thats just me!    As always great job! you got skillz homie!!
> *


THAT IS WHY YOU RUN MONO AMPS TO EACH SPEAKER LIKE THE SPEAKER WORKS BUICK


----------



## southside64

builds looking good!!!


----------



## 155/80/13




----------



## Pitbullx

rear speakers are nice if you ever have more than 2 people in the car... I like rear fill but I attenuate the rear speakers quite a bit so they dont pull the soundstage to the rear...


----------



## OUTHOPU

All rearfill comments can now be directed here.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=4&t=562724&st=

This car will not get rear speakers. Thank you please drive through.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 27 2010, 04:24 PM~18674391
> *All rearfill comments can now be directed here.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=4&t=562724&st=
> 
> This car will not get rear speakers. Thank you please drive through.
> *


SHIT WITH YOUR IMAGINATION. I BET IT WOULD BE SUPER SICK


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 27 2010, 04:24 PM~18674391
> *All rearfill comments can now be directed here.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=4&t=562724&st=
> 
> This car will not get rear speakers. Thank you please drive through.
> *


who said you need rear fill? and you fucked up my order, I wanted a double burger wit cheese :wow:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 26 2010, 11:40 PM~18669376
> *rear speakers are nice if you ever have more than 2 people in the car... I like rear fill but I attenuate the rear speakers quite a bit so they dont pull the soundstage to the rear...
> *


WOW!!!!! AND YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT ME TALKING OUT MY ASS, WHAT AN IDIOT. 

WHERE DID YOU GET THAT STATEMENT FROM CAR AUDIO AND ELECTRONICS 15 YEARS AGO................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 28 2010, 04:06 AM~18679637
> *WOW!!!!!  AND YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT ME TALKING OUT MY ASS, WHAT AN  IDIOT.
> 
> WHERE DID YOU GET THAT STATEMENT FROM CAR AUDIO AND ELECTRONICS 15 YEARS AGO................ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well when you have a setup capable of doing 150db's at just about any frequency above 32hz its nice to have some rear fill in the back for the passengers  otherwise all they hear is boom.... but yes you are the fucking idiot now eat a dick you inbred piece of shit


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 28 2010, 09:26 AM~18680320
> *well when you have a setup capable of doing 150db's at just about any frequency above 32hz its nice to have some rear fill in the back for the passengers    otherwise all they hear is boom.... but yes you are the fucking idiot now eat a dick you inbred piece of shit
> *


SOUNDS LIKE BULLSHIT TOO ME


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:37 AM~18680380
> *SOUNDS LIKE BULLSHIT TOO ME
> *


I'm sure it does since your lowend is weak and wint break 130 lol....there are vids and pics of 3 of my impalas....if you doubt their potency you are truly retarded


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 28 2010, 11:16 AM~18680580
> *I'm sure it does since your lowend is weak and wint break 130 lol....there are vids and pics of 3 of my impalas....if you doubt their potency you are truly retarded
> *


link to vids or ur impala?????


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 28 2010, 03:17 PM~18682913
> *link to vids or ur impala?????
> *


HERE YOU GO, HE WILL POST A SHIT LOAD OF SUPPOSED PICS OF HIS OTHER RIDES, BUT THIS IS HIS P.O.S..................:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Sep 27 2010, 06:32 PM~18675426-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHIT WITH YOUR IMAGINATION.  I BET IT WOULD BE SUPER SICK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have enough to do on this car as it is anyways so I'll get creative on another car.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Sep 27 2010, 08:32 PM~18676469
> *who said you need rear fill? and you fucked up my order, I wanted a double burger wit cheese  :wow:
> *


Well your next meal is free. Thank you come again. :biggrin: 


Now would you 2 stop shiting up my topic. Get a room already or at least PM this shit back and forth. :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 28 2010, 07:09 PM~18685339
> *I have enough to do on this car as it is anyways so I'll get creative on another car.
> Well your next meal is free. Thank you come again. :biggrin:
> Now would you 2 stop shiting up my topic. Get a room already or at least PM this shit back and forth. :buttkick:  :nicoderm:
> *


SORRY MAN, NOT TRYING TO FUCK UP YOUR TOPIC


----------



## wet-n-wild

HOW MUCH DOES AN INSTALL LIKE THIS COST?? :dunno:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 3 2010, 10:01 AM~18723198
> *HOW MUCH DOES AN INSTALL LIKE THIS COST?? :dunno:
> *


If you've been a true homie for almost 15 years it's free. I couldn't charge enough to make it worth while to do as a money making job. I would have to charge $15,000 to cover all the materials, gear, and my time.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 3 2010, 02:07 PM~18724378
> *If you've been a true homie for almost 15 years it's free. I couldn't charge enough to make it worth while to do as a money making job. I would have to charge $15,000 to cover all the materials, gear, and my time.
> *


GONNA BE STARTING MY ELCO BUILD, AND GONNA BE USING SOME OF THE FRAME WORK I SEEN YA DO, BUT THE DOOR PANELS WILL BE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT. BUT GOING WITH 3-10" RE SRX'S FOR RIGHT NOW. WAS GOING TO GO AHEAD AND START COMPETING AGAIN, BUT JUST NEED TO GET RETIRED FROM THE NAVY, AND HAVE TIME TO DO THINGS AGAIN. BUT NICE BUILD DOGG.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Well I expect a built topic with plenty of pics then.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 3 2010, 03:59 PM~18724917
> *Well I expect a built topic with plenty of pics then.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

build logs are few and far between on here, so always nice to see one posted up.


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 4 2010, 11:51 AM~18730982
> *build logs are few and far between on here, so always nice to see one posted up.
> *


I know where you can see a bunch of build logs. Just sayin' :naughty:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 4 2010, 10:09 AM~18731197
> *I know where you can see a bunch of build logs. Just sayin'  :naughty:
> *


I check into those often too! :biggrin: 

Just nice to see lowrider inspired installs.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 3 2010, 12:07 PM~18724378
> *If you've been a true homie for almost 15 years it's free. I couldn't charge enough to make it worth while to do as a money making job. I would have to charge $15,000 to cover all the materials, gear, and my time.
> *



just made me think of this classic joint by LSOB..My Homies






Now back to the awesome build... :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## goinlow

your doing these installs insane bro! I`m always checking out your hydro pics of the cars you did, this system stuff gave me a few ideas 
homie!!! Keep up the good work bro ! Thanks !


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Oct 8 2010, 04:24 PM~18768099
> *your doing these installs insane bro!  I`m always checking out your hydro pics of the cars you did,  this system stuff gave me a few ideas
> homie!!!  Keep up the good work bro ! Thanks !
> *


I like to challenge myself and try to do as much work as possible on any car I take on as a project. I'm glad that my builds have been helpfull to you.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 8 2010, 11:24 PM~18770096
> *I like to challenge myself and try to do as much work as possible on any car I take on as a project. I'm glad that my builds have been helpfull to you.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 3 2010, 12:07 PM~18724378
> *If you've been a true homie for almost 15 years it's free. I couldn't charge enough to make it worth while to do as a money making job. I would have to charge $15,000 to cover all the materials, gear, and my time.
> *


WOW!!! THERE IS ALOT OF WORK THERE. GREAT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 15 2010, 10:13 AM~18818401
> *WOW!!! THERE IS ALOT OF WORK THERE. GREAT JOB :thumbsup:
> *


Thats just the begining for this ride. Here is a link to the chassis build up.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561767#


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 15 2010, 10:05 AM~18819181
> *Thats just the begining for this ride. Here is a link to the chassis build up.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561767#
> *


say homie can you tell me what wires go to what....so i can wire my cd player up i also have a 93...like which one is the memory wire and ignition etc,etc...thanx in advance dawg


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Nov 5 2010, 11:35 AM~18993856
> *say homie can you tell me what wires go to what....so i can wire my cd player up i also have a 93...like which one is the memory wire and ignition etc,etc...thanx in advance dawg
> *


Just google search your model # on the headunit and you'll be able to find the manual with the wiring diagram.


----------



## playamade

yea i know my wiring to my cd player but i mean da haness dat comes with the car


----------



## OUTHOPU

I just used a volt meter to find all the wires I needed. I don't recall which wires I tapped into off the top of my head.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Nov 5 2010, 11:35 AM~18993856
> *say homie can you tell me what wires go to what....so i can wire my cd player up i also have a 93...like which one is the memory wire and ignition etc,etc...thanx in advance dawg
> *


IS YOUR MAIN HARNESS CUT??? IF NOT, THEY HAVE A BASIC WIRING PLUG AND PLAY TYPE OF HARNESS. I USED TO KNOW THE PLUG NUMBERS


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 7 2010, 04:15 PM~19009462
> *IS YOUR MAIN HARNESS CUT???  IF NOT, THEY HAVE A BASIC WIRING PLUG AND PLAY TYPE OF HARNESS.    I USED TO KNOW THE PLUG NUMBERS
> *


no its still there its cut at the tips but the plugs are there


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Nov 8 2010, 02:28 AM~19013874
> *no its still there its cut at the tips but the plugs are there
> *


NAW WHAT I MEAN IS THAT YOU BUY A HARNESS THAT HOOKS UP TO YOUR STEREO, AND THEN YOU TAKE THE OTHER PART OF THE HARNESS, IT IS A PLASTIC PLUG, AND YOU JUST PLUG IT INTO YOUR FACTORY HARNESS

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stereo-Wire-Harness-OE...=item517fcbbfb8


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Mar 23 2010, 06:02 PM~16975739
> *i would have just done 3 subs. wouldnt have cut all that back seat out. but its your build. wood working looks 100 though
> 
> heres where i done my tweeter for more ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Did you make the square the tweeter is in? IF NOT....


LINK PLEASE.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 10 2011, 11:56 AM~19835705
> *Did you make the square the tweeter is in?  IF NOT....
> LINK PLEASE.
> *


You will have to pm the guy that posted the pic that was his car not the one I built.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 10 2011, 10:56 AM~19835705
> *Did you make the square the tweeter is in?  IF NOT....
> LINK PLEASE.
> *


thats the factory door peice, i just removed the factory tweeter from the backside, got my boston acoustic components and cut to fit that location. . when i got the circle cut and cleaned up i glued the tweeter cups in with some glue we use at our body shop. real strong. put it all together, pop the tweeter in and done


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Feb 10 2011, 07:23 PM~19838257
> *thats the factory door peice, i just removed the factory tweeter from the backside, got my boston acoustic components and cut to fit that location. . when i got the circle cut and cleaned up i glued the tweeter cups in with some glue we use at our body shop. real strong. put it all together, pop the tweeter in and  done
> *



HA HA... IFEEL LIKE A JACK ASS RIGHT NOW.. I seen that square today when I was messing around in the Fleetwood.. Thanks for the heads up though. I'm gonna STEAL that install..


----------

